# ♡ London's Graphic Shop ♡ FREE Requests! ♡ Typography, GFX and more



## London

∞ Thank you *WonderK* for the banner ∞
∞ Thank you Stepheroo for the slogan idea! ∞

Hello everyone!
Welcome to my small graphics request shop. If you don't see something you'd like below and it's within my capabilities, I'll be happy to work something out for you!
I work in retail and I have a life (sort of), so if I don't see and/or complete your request within 24 hours just PM me.​
*Important Info & Links*
♡ *Everything except for Special Requests are free for now.* See below for pricing guidelines.
♡ Tips are always appreciated, but not needed!
♡ Please keep in mind that signatures cannot exceed certain limits. 
For more info on signature rules, *click here.*
♡ Huge shout-out to *WonderK* for the inspiration and encouragement. This shop wouldn't exist without you!






*Order Form*
*Type:* Typography
*Text: *
*Font:*
*Background Image:*
*Text Outline:* (( Yes/No ))
*Preferred Size:* 
*Other:* (( i.e. Add a graphic ))



Spoiler: Typography Examples







​








*Order Form*
*Type:* GFX
*Render:* (( Please link me ))
*Background Image:* (( Please link me ))
*Text:*
*Color(s):*
*Overall Theme: *
*Size: * (( Max is 500 x 150 ))
*Other:*



Spoiler: GFX Examples




For SOTW #1:




For SOTW #2:




Requested by @Gregriii:




Requested by @KalelKitten:




Requested by @starlark:




Requested by @Axeler:




Requested by @Frjck:




Requested by @Fluffs:




For SOTW#5:











*Order Form*
*Type:* Traditional
*Current Villagers:* 
*Obtained Dreamies:*
*Icon for Obtained Dreamies:* (( Optional ))
*Shape(s):* (( If left blank I'll choose my own ))
*Colors/Theme:*
*Background:* 
*Other:* 

Unless otherwise specified, I use all villager sprites from here. All credit goes to that artist.



Spoiler: Traditional Examples








Requested by @Music_123:




Requested by @KawaiiPrincess:




Requested by @Sakuro7:




Requested by @LuckyPinch:




Requested by @Kat von Yuki:




Requested by @ellabella:



​








Special Requests can take me up to a few days to complete. I am in school full-time, as well as work part-time, so my time can be limited. However, seeing as I do charge for these requests, I do make them my top priority.

*BUMP Banners*
*Price: * 100 TBT
The dimensions for these are typically 715(w) x 250(h), but the height can change

*Order Form*
*Type:* BUMP Banner
*Render:* (( Please link me ))
*Background Image:* (( Please link me ))
*Text:*
*Color(s):*
*Overall Theme: *
*Size: * (( Max width is 715 ))
*Other:*



Spoiler: BUMP Banner Examples



Random Luigi's Mansion BUMP:




Requested by PokeCam420:



​



*Facebook Cover Art*
*Price: * 150 TBT
The dimensions for Facebook covers are 851 x 315 - a bit bigger than the max dimensions for TBT Sigs.

*Order Form*
*Render(s): * (( Please link me ))
*Background Image/Colours/Pattern: * (( Please link me ))
*Text:* (( Optional ))
*Overall Theme:* (( i.e. Western, Girly, Kawaii, Steampunk etc. ))
*Colours:*
*Additional Info: * (( Give me as much info as possible, and then give me some more. ))



Spoiler: Facebook Cover Art Examples



Examples to come.



*YouTube Channel Art*
*Price: * 300+ TBT
The dimensions for Channel Art is 2560 x 1440 - because of this the base amount is 250 and can increment at my discretion depending on how labour intensive it is.

*Order Form*
*Background Image/Colours/Pattern: * 
*Text:* (( Optional ))
*What kind of videos will you be uploading? * (( YouTube Channel Art only. ))
*Overall Theme:* (( i.e. Western, Girly, Kawaii, Steampunk etc. ))
*Theme Colours:*
*Additional Info: * (( Give me as much info as possible, and then give me some more. ))



Spoiler: YouTube Channel Art Examples










_Disclaimer: Prices and rules can change at any given time. I can choose to decline anyones offer at my discretion without reason._


----------



## Shirohibiki

wahhh your stuff is cute!! good luck with your shop bb <33


----------



## jekojiru

i always contemplate a signature, do you think i would suit one ?


----------



## London

Shirohibiki said:


> wahhh your stuff is cute!! good luck with your shop bb <33



Aw thanks so much bae! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



jekojiru said:


> i always contemplate a signature, do you think i would suit one ?



Sure! If you want one.
You can always try it out, it's not permanent


----------



## WonderK

You finally opened a shop! That's great. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Mercedes

Like ex 3 
Background: http://nature.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/393096/
Text: Mercedes in large letters.
Other: add Axel Hamphrey and Kit sprites


----------



## London

WonderK said:


> You finally opened a shop! That's great. I wish you the best of luck.



I did, you inspired me  Thanks so much.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Like ex 3
> Background: http://nature.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/393096/
> Text: Mercedes in large letters.
> Other: add Axel Hamphrey and Kit sprites



I'll get right on it, thanks!


----------



## London

@LuckyPinch



Spoiler: Hope you like it :)


----------



## Mercedes

Oh my gosh it's lovely!  But I am torn between villagers atm ;; So uh yeah I might be back for a change lol  But sending a tip~ 

The first one is my fave~


----------



## f11

Signature: Example 3
Text: Crystal
Font: Can you use this one?
Background: This please.
Other: Could it be sized too 400 x 130?


----------



## London

I like that one too!  I'm glad you like it.
And yep I have everything saved so feel free to ask for a change any time! It's no hassle at all <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



C r y s t a l said:


> Signature: Example 3
> Text: Crystal
> Font: Can you use this one?
> Background: This please.
> Other: Could it be sized too 400 x 130?



Pretty! I'll get right on it, thanks


----------



## ryan88

can you draw my mayor?


----------



## London

@crystal - Let me know if anything needs adjusting!
I couldn't do that cool underline thing in the example text but if you really want it done I can try to play around with it, just let me know 



Spoiler: Clicky









- - - Post Merge - - -



ryan88 said:


> can you draw my mayor?



I don't do drawings, sorry.


----------



## f11

^ Thanks it looks perfect!


----------



## Aradai

Signature: Example 3
Text: Sparkanine
Font: Anything cursive is fine by me.
Background: Is this fine?
Other: 400 x 130 please? Thanks!


----------



## London

Sparkanine said:


> Signature: Example 3
> Text: Sparkanine
> Font: Anything cursive is fine by me.
> Background: Is this fine?
> Other: 400 x 130 please? Thanks!



Cool, I'll get started now. Thanks!


----------



## ellabella12345

Signature: Example 3
Text: Life
Font: Any curvy cool writing
Background:http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/80/Nikko_Petals_1.jpg

Thankyou <3


----------



## London

@Sparkanine - let me know if this font works for ya



Spoiler: clicky







With some lens flare action 






- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Signature: Example 3
> Text: Life
> Font: Any curvy cool writing
> Background:http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/80/Nikko_Petals_1.jpg
> 
> Thankyou <3



On it, thanks!


----------



## Aradai

londonfog said:


> @Sparkanine - let me know if this font works for ya
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56848
> 
> View attachment 56849
> 
> With some lens flare action
> View attachment 56854
> 
> View attachment 56855
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> On it, thanks!



Font is perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Axeler137

Signature: Example 3
Text: axeler
Font: Edgy cool 
Background:http://www.webdesignhot.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Abstract-Glowing-Light-Dark-Blue-Vector-Background.jpg
Other: Do what you feel with it! 
Awesome work so far!!


----------



## London

Sparkanine said:


> Font is perfect! Thanks!



No problem! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Axeler137 said:


> Signature: Example 3
> Text: axeler
> Font: Edgy cool
> Background:http://www.webdesignhot.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Abstract-Glowing-Light-Dark-Blue-Vector-Background.jpg
> Other: Do what you feel with it!
> Awesome work so far!!



Thanks so much! <3 
Getting to yours now 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@ellabella12345 - let me know if this is alright!



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Can you do my name in the type 2 sig example:
Name: Melissa
Background: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_PGwsz1jlwFE/TFcEk0UjbEI/AAAAAAAAA5U/3UWGt2MR9Vg/s1600/VIO01.jpg
or

http://phandroid.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/space-sunrise.jpg
Font: the same you did for crystal.
Other: can you make it transparent?  
Thanks!


----------



## London

@Axeler137 - Here's what I have! Let me know if you'd like anything altered or added 



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Axeler137

londonfog said:


> @Axeler137 - Here's what I have! Let me know if you'd like anything altered or added
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56872
> 
> View attachment 56873
> 
> View attachment 56874



This is great! I love the second one! 
Good work


----------



## London

Axeler137 said:


> This is great! I love the second one!
> Good work



Thanks so much! <3



Melissa-Crossing said:


> Can you do my name in the type 2 sig example:
> Name: Melissa
> Background: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_PGwsz1jlwFE/TFcEk0UjbEI/AAAAAAAAA5U/3UWGt2MR9Vg/s1600/VIO01.jpg
> or
> 
> http://phandroid.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/space-sunrise.jpg
> Font: the same you did for crystal.
> Other: can you make it transparent?
> Thanks!



Sure thing!  Would you like the same size as hers also (400x130) or regular (715x250)? 
Just gotta go eat quick, and I'll get started on yours right after xD


----------



## Axeler137

Hey londonfrog! Um, the the signature is a bit too big. 
Could you crop it down to 500 x 150, I don't think you will have to make it smaller. Just crop the white background.


----------



## London

Axeler137 said:


> Hey londonfrog! Um, the the signature is a bit too big.
> Could you crop it down to 500 x 150, I don't think you will have to make it smaller. Just crop the white background.



I made a smaller version because I didn't want the quality to go to sh** lol. So the background is in a _slightly_ different location this time, hope that's alright! Let me know if not and I'll alter it. But this one should be exactly 500x150


----------



## Axeler137

londonfog said:


> I made a smaller version because I didn't want the quality to go to sh** lol. So the background is in a _slightly_ different location this time, hope that's alright! Let me know if not and I'll alter it. But this one should be exactly 500x150
> 
> View attachment 56887



It works perfectly! Thanks again!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

londonfog said:


> Thanks so much! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing!  Would you like the same size as hers also (400x130) or regular (715x250)?
> Just gotta go eat quick, and I'll get started on yours right after xD


It doesn't matter!


----------



## London

@Melissa-Crossing - Here it is! You have quite a few options hehe :3
Feel free to use or not use them as you please! And let me know if I can change anything for ya ^^



Spoiler: Version 1



715x250:




500x150:









Spoiler: Version 2



715x250:




500x150:


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Text: PoizonMushro0m
Font: Triforce (Font available here if you already don't have it.)
Background: If this is alright?
Other: I will be putting my MK8 info in a spoiler soon, so anything that would not go over the TBT signature limit would be nice!


----------



## London

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Text: PoizonMushro0m
> Font: Triforce (Font available here if you already don't have it.)
> Background: If this is alright?
> Other: I will be putting my MK8 info in a spoiler soon, so anything that would not go over the TBT signature limit would be nice!



Cool font! I'll get right to it


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

londonfog said:


> Cool font! I'll get right to it



Thank you! Also, is it okay if I could pay you in TBT bells just out of generosity?


----------



## London

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Thank you! Also, is it okay if I could pay you in TBT bells just out of generosity?



Aw, that's so nice of you. Don't feel as if you have to, though! I like making things for fun 

Also, about your sig. The font is very nice but as it's fairly thin and the background has a lot of things going on, it ends up looking like this:


(That's just a screenshot)

Are you okay with that or would you like to change the background/font? Or I can make a different kind of signature so you can see the full background. Let me know!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

londonfog said:


> @Melissa-Crossing - Here it is! You have quite a few options hehe :3
> Feel free to use or not use them as you please! And let me know if I can change anything for ya ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Version 1
> 
> 
> 
> 715x250:
> View attachment 56906
> 
> View attachment 56907
> 
> 500x150:
> View attachment 56904
> 
> View attachment 56905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Version 2
> 
> 
> 
> 715x250:
> View attachment 56908
> 
> View attachment 56909
> 
> 500x150:
> View attachment 56910
> 
> View attachment 56911



So many! Aww! Thank you!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

londonfog said:


> Aw, that's so nice of you. Don't feel as if you have to, though! I like making things for fun
> 
> Also, about your sig. The font is very nice but as it's fairly thin and the background has a lot of things going on, it ends up looking like this:
> 
> View attachment 56922
> (That's just a screenshot)
> 
> Are you okay with that or would you like to change the background/font? Or I can make a different kind of signature so you can see the full background. Let me know!



I think we better do something about the font. How would this work? I'm thinking of maybe "New Super Mario Font" at the bottom of the page.


----------



## London

I could do something similar to this:



I know it's spelled wrong hehe. Just wanted you to get the gist of it.
The controller allows for more background to be shown 

- - - Post Merge - - -

That font looks much better for this. Let me know if you want me to include the controller or not~


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

londonfog said:


> I could do something similar to this:
> 
> View attachment 56923
> 
> I know it's spelled wrong hehe. Just wanted you to get the gist of it.
> The controller allows for more background to be shown
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That font looks much better for this. Let me know if you want me to include the controller or not~


I like that! I think I'll go with that!

- - - Post Merge - - -


I think I'll go with the controller, I was originally going to go for a GameCube controller on the side, but I think the N64 controller as grown on me!


----------



## London

Great! I'll whip up a few options for ya 
Shouldn't be too long


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

londonfog said:


> Great! I'll whip up a few options for ya
> Shouldn't be too long



Still there?


----------



## London

@PoizonMushro0m - I'm so sorry for the long wait. I had them "done" about 20 minutes ago but I realized on some of them I had switched around the '0' and 'o' in "mushroom" lol. I must be getting tired xD
Anyways, here they are! I hope you like them 



Spoiler: Mario Version












Spoiler: Triforce Version









Edit: If something doesn't look right let me know! I've been filling these requests all afternoon and my eyes are hating me for staring at the screen so long


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

londonfog said:


> @PoizonMushro0m - I'm so sorry for the long wait. I had them "done" about 20 minutes ago but I realized on some of them I had switched around the '0' and 'o' in "mushroom" lol. I must be getting tired xD
> Anyways, here they are! I hope you like them
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mario Version
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56938
> 
> View attachment 56939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Triforce Version
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56940
> 
> View attachment 56941



Thank you very much! You can expect around 500 TBT bells in your inbox shortly!


----------



## London

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Thank you very much! You can expect around 500 TBT bells in your inbox shortly!



Omgosh, you really don't need to <33 You're very sweet 
Don't hesitate to ask me for changes/edits in the future!


----------



## ellabella12345

londonfog said:


> No problem!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! <3
> Getting to yours now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @ellabella12345 - let me know if this is alright!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56864
> 
> View attachment 56865



Perfect! Thankyou so much!


----------



## London

ellabella12345 said:


> Perfect! Thankyou so much!



No problem!


----------



## London

I have time to do a few today if anyone's interested!


----------



## Sanaki

Signature Type: Lettering Sig
Text: Ahri
Font: Xiomara on FontSpace
Background: http://freewallpaperspot.com/wallpapers/cherry-blossom-wallpaper-9.jpg
Other: Make it 500x150 please!

Such beautifulness


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Good Luck with your shop. ^_^


----------



## Byron

*reply*



londonfog said:


> View attachment 56819
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I have some free time this weekend so I thought I'd open up a small graphics request shop.
> I really like creating things for people and would like to build up some experience :3
> 
> *Everything except for YouTube Channel Art is free for now.*
> Channel Art takes me a long time as the files are so large. I also like to spend time with people making sure it's exactly what they want
> (Tips are always welcome, though!)
> ​
> 
> *What I Can Do*
> ♡ Avatars
> ♡ Signatures
> ♡ YouTube Channel Art
> ♡ Facebook Cover Art
> ♡ Don't see something you want? Just ask!
> 
> *What I Can't Do*
> ♡ Moving Graphics
> ♡ Pixelated Backgrounds
> ♡ Art
> 
> *Sample Order Form*
> *Signature Type: * Avatar or Lettering Sig
> *Text: * London
> *Font: * Some kind of script _(OR give me a link to a specific one)_
> *Background:* _(Give me a link!)_
> *Other: *Make it 500x150 please!
> 
> Below are some examples of what I've done so far. *Keep in mind I'm just starting off *so I can only get better with time (I hope!)
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ♡ Avatars Examples ♡ FREE
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56820
> 
> View attachment 56821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ♡ Traditional Sigs Examples ♡ FREE
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56822
> 
> View attachment 56823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ♡ Lettering Sigs Examples ♡ FREE
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56824
> 
> View attachment 56845
> 
> View attachment 56846
> 
> View attachment 56875
> 
> View attachment 56876
> 
> View attachment 56914
> 
> View attachment 56915
> 
> View attachment 56948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ♡ Channel Art Examples ♡ ACCEPTING OFFERS
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56825
> 
> View attachment 56826



You created a unique idea to spend your leisure time. I say good luck for your shop. May you enjoy your free time with great thrill? I have found a new idea to spend leisure time from you.


----------



## London

@Ahri - sorry I didn't see this until now. I was working all day today xD
Let me know if anything needs changing or adjusting! I can try to make it thicker for you if it's too thin (but I personally love it normal) 
Enjoy <3



Spoiler: Normal font











Spoiler: Tad bit thicker~









- - - Post Merge - - -



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Good Luck with your shop. ^_^



Thank you! :3


----------



## Sanaki

Thank you its pretty  I just wish I chose a different BG cause I love the one without the lining


----------



## London

Ahri said:


> Thank you its pretty  I just wish I chose a different BG cause I love the one without the lining



Choose a different one and I'll do another if you'd like


----------



## London

These are all the exact same size and exact same font size, so you could rotate between a few if you'd like (that might look neat)
Or give me another pic to work with 



Spoiler: version 1









Spoiler: version 2









Spoiler: version 3









Spoiler: version 4









Spoiler: version 5


----------



## Sanaki

O I love version 5 and 2  thank you


----------



## wintersoldier

Signature Type: lettering sig
Text: tiff
Font: can you use this?
Background: x
Other: all i ask is you make it fit signature limits! that's all. :> i can't wait!


----------



## London

@wintersoldier - Hope you like it! 



Spoiler: clicky



545x250


355x150


----------



## wintersoldier

i love it!! thank you so much. :*


----------



## London

wintersoldier said:


> i love it!! thank you so much. :*



Glad you like it  And thank you very much for the tip <333


----------



## London

Anyone want anything done right now? I can't sleep! :3


----------



## Music_123

Signature type: Letter sig
Text: Light Shines
Font: (http://www.fontspace.com/bythebutterfly/love-and-laughter) can it be this?
Background Image: (http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/288/4/c/pretty_cure_all_stars_new_stage_background_by_thewolfbunny-d6qln9p.jpg) does this work?
Other:thank you~


----------



## London

@music_123 - Hope you like them  You didn't specify a size so I just did both.



Spoiler: 500 width












Spoiler: 700 width


----------



## Music_123

Thank you, sorry, i forgot about the size


----------



## Yotaku

Content: My dreamies with an obtained flower or something on them - Phoebe, Queenie, Rod, Midge, Diana, Marshall, Merengue, Ankha, Elise and Mint  Ive obtained Merengue and Diana
Background: The same as your 2nd example in the tradition sigs example, except possibly with something more dark in the centres? Like dark aura or something :? Surprise me!  Only other thing I would like to be changed is the anime girl to an anime boy!
Border: Like yuor 2nd example, except more rigid lines like in a zig zag box if you know what i mean
Other (text, graphics etc): Town of Amnesia & my fc

thanks in advanced if you do this!


----------



## London

@Yotaku - I just guessed on all the things you didn't specify, so let me know how these work out for ya 
They are the *exact* same size and positioning, just with different backgrounds (it actually took me a while to do this, haha) so if you wanted you could always rotate between them, might look nice.
Let me know if I can change anything 



Spoiler: Blue Aura













Spoiler: Purple Aura


----------



## London

Bump! I'm available today if anyone wants to request something


----------



## Axeler137

I really like your sig! Looks very nice. 
Could you do my name again? Axeler? And just something different, I don't know. 
It looks like you have some free time so why not huh!

Oh! And make it 500x150 please


----------



## BerryPop

Can you do my name in blue?
And can it be 400x150?


----------



## Mercedes

Mayor name: Mercedes
Town name: Belltree
Dreamies: Pietro, Tammi, Axel, Midge, Biskit, Diana, Hamphrey, Kitt, Tammi, Marina.
Border: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lt4mabRAQh1qmvaoo.gif
Background: http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/272/e/c/glitter_texture_1_by_pinkfirefly135-d4bc0pl.jpg
Font: http://www.1001freefonts.com/mtf_wildflower.font
Color: Purple
Shape: Heart <3
Other: add this please  

Thanks I am gonna order more

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also my name can you remove the villagers?


----------



## TonySpice:)

signature please! 
id like one like yours, if it doesn't count as copying. 
except, instead of a flower, can my achieved dreamies hold a camera, and the background be this- http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/272/e/c/glitter_texture_1_by_pinkfirefly135-d4bc0pl.jpg 
and for my avatar- http://www.neopets.com/~altarea#hair i have to describe it… so skin color-#4, hairstyle #32, eyes #5, mouth 4th from the bottom, dress #19, shoes 2nd pair of boots, leggings #3, wings(back) #7, face #1. i hope it was an accurate description!
dreamies- Rosie+, Vesta, Chief, Biskit+ (achieved have +)
villagers- Rosie, Octavian, Hippeux, Biskit, Shari, Big Top, Marcie, Rizzo
font- cursive
font color - sky blue, yellow
background- rainbow clouds(like yours)

could you make it size 250x430?

im a needy person so is it possible to have animal icons, and dreamies in the left cloud, while my present villagers are in the right one?

words, at bottom(like yours again, please)- 
~Mayor Tony of Sparkle-Fc: 5413-1276-8831-sig by Londonfog~


----------



## Mercedes

TonySpice:) said:


> signature please!
> id like one like yours, if it doesn't count as copying.
> except, instead of a flower, can my achieved dreamies hold a camera, and the background be this- http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/272/e/c/glitter_texture_1_by_pinkfirefly135-d4bc0pl.jpg
> and for my avatar- http://www.neopets.com/~altarea#hair i have to describe it… so skin color-#4, hairstyle #32, eyes #5, mouth 4th from the bottom, dress #19, shoes 2nd pair of boots, leggings #3, wings(back) #7, face #1. i hope it was an accurate description!
> dreamies- Rosie+, Vesta, Chief, Biskit+ (achieved have +)
> villagers- Rosie, Octavian, Hippeux, Biskit, Shari, Big Top, Marcie, Rizzo
> font- cursive
> font color - sky blue, yellow
> background- rainbow clouds(like yours)
> 
> could you make it size 250x430?
> 
> im a needy person so is it possible to have animal icons, and dreamies in the left cloud, while my present villagers are in the right one?
> 
> words, at bottom(like yours again, please)-
> ~Mayor Tony of Sparkle-Fc: 5413-1276-8831-sig by Londonfog~



Thanks for using my background, guess I will go find dif one


----------



## London

Ah, everyone, I'm so sorry. I suck at checking this!!
But thanks for all the request! I will be completing them in the order they were placed 
Oh, and some of you I'm unsure of what you'd like, so I'll PM you.


----------



## BerryPop

Text: BerryPop
Font: The one used in the sparkanine example on the first page
Background Image: water or bubbles!
Text Outline: None?
Preferred Size: 400X100
Other: That's better!


----------



## Mercedes

londonfog said:


> Ah, everyone, I'm so sorry. I suck at checking this!!
> But thanks for all the request! I will be completing them in the order they were placed
> Oh, and some of you I'm unsure of what you'd like, so I'll PM you.



No your fine, Just wanted to say ur really pretty ><


----------



## London

Axeler137 said:


> I really like your sig! Looks very nice.
> Could you do my name again? Axeler? And just something different, I don't know.
> It looks like you have some free time so why not huh!
> 
> Oh! And make it 500x150 please



Thanks! Here's two. Let me know if I can change/add some stuff 



Spoiler: clicky
















- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> No your fine, Just wanted to say ur really pretty ><



Aw, thanks Lucky <3 

Just gotta do BerryPop's, then you're up next  Did you decide on a different background or will you keep your original?


----------



## Mercedes

londonfog said:


> Thanks! Here's two. Let me know if I can change/add some stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks Lucky <3
> 
> Just gotta do BerryPop's, then you're up next  Did you decide on a different background or will you keep your original?



just going to keep the original  Thanks' tho!


----------



## Axeler137

londonfog said:


> Thanks! Here's two. Let me know if I can change/add some stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks Lucky <3
> 
> Just gotta do BerryPop's, then you're up next  Did you decide on a different background or will you keep your original?



Wow! You've gotten much better! I really like the first one. But, could you take out all the like words in the back and make the 'XELE' part solid? I wonder how that would turn out!


----------



## Mercedes

londonfog said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks Lucky <3
> 
> Just gotta do BerryPop's, then you're up next  Did you decide on a different background or will you keep your original?


Oh aslo!! Can you add my mayor sprite in my sig? sorry if that's asking a lot!


----------



## London

@BerryPop



Spoiler: clicky
















@Axeler - Like this??



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Axeler137

londonfog said:


> @BerryPop
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Axeler - Like this??
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky



Thanks fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## Jollian

Letter Sig:
Text: Jollian
Font: can you use this? [x]
Background Image: [x]
Text Outline: no thanks
Preferred Size: 400x130
Other: could you add in this pixel of jiji? [x]
Thank you very much!!


----------



## London

@LuckyPinch - Let me know if something's not quite right xD 
I didn't include the border... it looked _weird.._ If you really want me to put it in just tell me where to put it, lol



Spoiler: clicky

















- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay! Taking a quick break to make a cup of tea.
As long as LuckyPinch is happy with hers, I'll be moving onto @TonySpice and then @Jollian!


----------



## Mercedes

I don't need to Nick pick but I kinda wish the background was not like that, and it was just like the way I showed you. That's it really sorry I Nick picked.


----------



## London

Luckypinch said:


> I don't need to Nick pick but I kinda wish the background was not like that, and it was just like the way I showed you. That's it really sorry I Nick picked.



No it's no problem. I was going back and forth with it and just thought it looked better toned down. Here it is with just the original:



Spoiler


----------



## Mercedes

londonfog said:


> No it's no problem. I was going back and forth with it and just thought it looked better toned down. Here it is with just the original:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I really like it!  thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also could you mabye add the mayor spirte in the my spoiler? ><; gosh I am so rude.


----------



## London

Luckypinch said:


> I really like it!  thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also could you mabye add the mayor spirte in the my spoiler? ><; gosh I am so rude.



Sure thing! Any preference as to where?
Thanks so much for the tip! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Jollian - Hope this is what you meant!!



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Jollian

londonfog said:


> @Jollian - Hope this is what you meant!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky


That's beautiful!! Thank you so much!


----------



## London

@LuckyPinch 



Spoiler: mayor sprite added











- - - Post Merge - - -



Jollian said:


> That's beautiful!! Thank you so much!



Glad you like it


----------



## Mercedes

londonfog said:


> @LuckyPinch
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mayor sprite added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like it


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## London

Thanks for the tip, Jollian! <3


----------



## Mercedes

Sorry London I did not see Tammy the bear cub. Can you please remove her. I am very sorry to keep bothering you! >~<


----------



## ryan88

Do you do mayor sprites?


----------



## London

@LuckyPinch - There ya go. 3 times the charm?? lol



Spoiler












@Ryan88 - No.


----------



## Mercedes

londonfog said:


> @LuckyPinch - There ya go. 3 times the charm?? lol
> 
> 
> 
> @Ryan88 - No.



Yepers! XD


----------



## London

@TonySpice - Hope you like it. Let me know if there's anything you want changed.
The writing in mine was added as a line of text under my sig pic. I wasn't sure if you wanted it in the sig pic or not. It's easy to take out so just let me know 



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## TonySpice:)

I LOVE IT


----------



## London

TonySpice:) said:


> I LOVE IT



yay


----------



## TonySpice:)

how do i put my sig in my sig? I've never done this before, its so new to me!

- - - Post Merge - - -

sadly


----------



## London

Okay no problem:



Spoiler


----------



## TonySpice:)

did it work?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ahhhh can you make it a bit bigger? you can barely read anything on it
not to sound mean or needy, if i do.


----------



## Mercedes

TonySpice:) said:


> did it work?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ahhhh can you make it a bit bigger? you can barely read anything on it
> not to sound mean or needy, if i do.



Ahhh let me help you~

Erase the [SIGPIC][/SIGPIC] and copy and paste what I have below~
Be sure to remove the *
[IMG*]http://i62.tinypic.com/6yiqlu.jpg[/IMG]
Remove the *


----------



## TonySpice:)

you can?

- - - Post Merge - - -

how?


----------



## London

I don't know why it's doing that. Okay, this time, instead of uploading a photo straight to the site, go to an image hosting site and upload one there (try photobucket - it's free)

Once you've uploaded it there, copy the direct link and paste it between these two tags but without the spaces in your sig: 
[ img ]  *link here* [ /img ]
That should make it the correct size.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah, thanks Lucky


----------



## Mercedes

londonfog said:


> I don't know why it's doing that. Okay, this time, instead of uploading a photo straight to the site, go to an image hosting site and upload one there (try photobucket - it's free)
> 
> Once you've uploaded it there, copy the direct link and paste it between these two tags but without the spaces in your sig:
> [ img ]  *link here* [ /img ]
> That should make it the correct size.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ah, thanks Lucky



Np! Happy to help out~ :3


----------



## TonySpice:)

i don't think it worked but i know what i did wrong

- - - Post Merge - - -

now?

- - - Post Merge - - -

gosh im so mean.
id like it a bit bigger still, but I've made so many different accounts already. is there a website thats free that doesn't need an account?

I'm extra mean sorry could you add beau to dreams?


----------



## MC4pros

Text: lolwut
Font: Kaushan Script (http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/kaushan-script)
Background Image: 



Spoiler: Background







Preferred Size: 400X100
Other:


----------



## London

@MC4pros 



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## MC4pros

Thank you so much! =3


----------



## London

TonySpice:) said:


> i don't think it worked but i know what i did wrong
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> now?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> gosh im so mean.
> id like it a bit bigger still, but I've made so many different accounts already. is there a website thats free that doesn't need an account?
> 
> I'm extra mean sorry could you add beau to dreams?



I did it in the size you asked for. It's going to take me a while to do it in a bigger size, so you might have to wait a bit.
I'll add beau when I get around to redoing it.
I'm not sure about different websites. I just use Photobucket and upload everything to there

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> Thank you so much! =3



No problem!


----------



## TonySpice:)

i know. I'm difficult. thank you and sorry!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Text: Josh
Font: The one used in Axelers  example please!
Background Image: 



Spoiler: Clicky










Text Outline:None
Preferred Size: Like Between medium and small?
Other: None Ty


----------



## London

J o s h said:


> Text: Josh
> Font: The one used in Axelers  example please!
> Background Image:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Text Outline:None
> Preferred Size: Like Between medium and small?
> Other: None Ty



I'm sorry to say, but that background does not work with this 
There's way too much white space, even with an outline it looks terrible! Can you pick a more solid background? Or if you tell me a colour scheme to work with I can find one for you


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Hey! I would like to get some Youtube channel art...

I'm making a channel (Penguinator) mainly for ACNL videos channel and I want channel art something related to ACNL, but not a common picture, scene, etc.


----------



## London

The Hidden Owl said:


> Hey! I would like to get some Youtube channel art...
> 
> I'm making a channel (Penguinator) mainly for ACNL videos channel and I want channel art something related to ACNL, but not a common picture, scene, etc.



I'm sure we can figure something out!  I love a new challenge. It does take me a little bit to complete those, so I'll need payment for it unfortunately. If you're okay with that then just tell me the kinds of things you'd like... favourite ACNL characters, what kind of style you'd like it in, what kind of colour scheme etc. If you give me a general theme I can get create with it (grunge, cute etc).
I usually send screenshots of my progress so if something is completely out of whack you can tell me before it's too late.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ok, great!

I would like the general theme to be modern/classy... If you know what I mean. I would the color scheme to be kind of neutral plus a bit of bright colors. I love Roald, so if you could incorporate him into it that would be great.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just to let you know, you don't have to make it to fancy cause I have a budget of 500k TBT. (is TBT ok?)


----------



## London

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ok, great!
> 
> I would like the general theme to be modern/classy... If you know what I mean. I would the color scheme to be kind of neutral plus a bit of bright colors. I love Roald, so if you could incorporate him into it that would be great.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just to let you know, you don't have to make it to fancy cause I have a budget of 500k TBT. (is TBT ok?)



TBT is fine 
I'll PM you when I've made some progress!


----------



## TonySpice:)

did you already start my sig fix? if you did, could you also add pierce as a dreamie? if you didnt, then you dont have to make it bigger, just add pierce and beau please, pierce being dreamie obtained. im really sorry:|


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Text: Crazy-Gamer
Font: the crazies one you can find  
Background Image: http://www.wallpaperup.com/91284/Alice_Madness_Returns_Pink_Castle_Drawing.html
Font: whatever looks best
Size: the normal size
Other: if you can put a star at the end that be cool


----------



## London

TonySpice:) said:


> did you already start my sig fix? if you did, could you also add pierce as a dreamie? if you didnt, then you dont have to make it bigger, just add pierce and beau please, pierce being dreamie obtained. im really sorry:|



@TonySpice - I added Pierce and Beau for you. I also left out the text at the bottom of the pic, because I thought it looked weird. The text I have isn't actually part of mine, it's an extra line underneath my sigpic. It just makes it easier to edit if you ever wanted to change it.
Below is _exactly_ what you should copy and paste into your sig. Just make sure to take out all the stars 



Spoiler: code



[*CENTER][*img]http://i59.tinypic.com/34t48jn.png[/img]
[*SIZE=1][*B]~ [*COLOR="#66ccff"]Mayor Tony of Sparkle[/COLOR] - [*COLOR="#ffcc33"]FC: 5413-1276-8831[/COLOR] - [*COLOR="#66ccff"]Sig by [*URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?204097-%26%239825%3B-London-s-Graphic-Shop-%26%239825%3B-FREE-Requests!-%26%239825%3B"]Londonfog[/URL] [/COLOR]~[/B][/SIZE]
[/CENTER]





Spoiler: It will look like this :)







*~ Mayor Tony of Sparkle - FC: 5413-1276-8831 - Sig by Londonfog ~*​



- - - Post Merge - - -



Crazy-Gamer said:


> Text: Crazy-Gamer
> Font: the crazies one you can find
> Background Image: http://www.wallpaperup.com/91284/Alice_Madness_Returns_Pink_Castle_Drawing.html
> Font: whatever looks best
> Size: the normal size
> Other: if you can put a star at the end that be cool



Looks like fun  Working on it right now for ya~

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Crazy-Gamer - I had way too much fun with these fonts. Also, I tried to stick to 500 x 150, but it had to go a little longer than 500 to fit the star and everything. So they ended up being 576, but they don't go over 150 in height so your sig limit is fine  Hope you like them!




Spoiler: clicky


----------



## London

londonfog said:


> I'm sorry to say, but that background does not work with this
> There's way too much white space, even with an outline it looks terrible! Can you pick a more solid background? Or if you tell me a colour scheme to work with I can find one for you



I didn't hear back from you so I made you one, hehe.
It's okay if you don't like it, I'll make you another one if you specify a background.



Spoiler









I just thought the original image was too cute xD


----------



## TonySpice:)

thank you! im on mobile right now, so ill attatch it when i can get the computer^^


----------



## Aradai

Gonna order for another lettering sig! They look really nice!

Text: Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Font: I like this one.
Background Image: This, please!
Text Outline: Whatever would look best!
Preferred Size: 400x130
Other: Can you possibly add a thunderbolt at the end? Thanks!


----------



## London

Sparkanine said:


> Gonna order for another lettering sig! They look really nice!
> 
> Text: Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
> Font: I like this one.
> Background Image: This, please!
> Text Outline: Whatever would look best!
> Preferred Size: 400x130
> Other: Can you possibly add a thunderbolt at the end? Thanks!



Nice background image!
I'll get started on it as soon as I'm done eating my toast  <3


----------



## Aradai

londonfog said:


> Nice background image!
> I'll get started on it as soon as I'm done eating my toast  <3



Ok, thanks!
That image took a while to find.


----------



## London

@Sparkanine - Did two versions. It was my first time doing a slew of text compared to just one word, it was fun though.
But if it looks awkward to you, let me know and I'll play around with it some more! 
They all needed some kind of shadowing, because the whiteness of the clouds got lost otherwise.



Spoiler: clicky



Version 1 - Text is all the same font












Version 2 - A mixture of your font and a standard one _I kind of like it_


----------



## Aradai

londonfog said:


> @Sparkanine - Did two versions. It was my first time doing a slew of text compared to just one word, it was fun though.
> But if it looks awkward to you, let me know and I'll play around with it some more!
> They all needed some kind of shadowing, because the whiteness of the clouds got lost otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1 - Text is all the same font
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2 - A mixture of your font and a standard one _I kind of like it_



Oh, wow! I love the mixture one! I love it! Thanks!


----------



## London

Sparkanine said:


> Oh, wow! I love the mixture one! I love it! Thanks!



I liked that one better too. Glad you like it!


----------



## London

@The Hidden Owl - Just PMing you now with what I have so far


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

londonfog said:


> @TonySpice - I added Pierce and Beau for you. I also left out the text at the bottom of the pic, because I thought it looked weird. The text I have isn't actually part of mine, it's an extra line underneath my sigpic. It just makes it easier to edit if you ever wanted to change it.
> Below is _exactly_ what you should copy and paste into your sig. Just make sure to take out all the stars
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: code
> 
> 
> 
> [*CENTER][*img]http://i59.tinypic.com/34t48jn.png[/img]
> [*SIZE=1][*B]~ [*COLOR="#66ccff"]Mayor Tony of Sparkle[/COLOR] - [*COLOR="#ffcc33"]FC: 5413-1276-8831[/COLOR] - [*COLOR="#66ccff"]Sig by [*URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?204097-%26%239825%3B-London-s-Graphic-Shop-%26%239825%3B-FREE-Requests!-%26%239825%3B"]Londonfog[/URL] [/COLOR]~[/B][/SIZE]
> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It will look like this :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~ Mayor Tony of Sparkle - FC: 5413-1276-8831 - Sig by Londonfog ~*​
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like fun  Working on it right now for ya~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Crazy-Gamer - I had way too much fun with these fonts. Also, I tried to stick to 500 x 150, but it had to go a little longer than 500 to fit the star and everything. So they ended up being 576, but they don't go over 150 in height so your sig limit is fine  Hope you like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky



Holy fudge sicks! They look so awesome I think I will use the 4th one 
Thank you so much


----------



## Hyperpesta

londonfog said:


> --------


----------



## London

J o s h said:


>





londonfog said:


> I didn't hear back from you so I made you one, hehe.
> It's okay if you don't like it, I'll make you another one if you specify a background.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought the original image was too cute xD




^^ Did you see that one I made up for you? Or do you still want this black bg?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crazy-Gamer said:


> Holy fudge sicks! They look so awesome I think I will use the 4th one
> Thank you so much



Ah, so glad you like it!  It was fun hehe


----------



## Hyperpesta

I love it!


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

londonfog said:


> ^^ Did you see that one I made up for you? Or do you still want this black bg?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so glad you like it!  It was fun hehe



I have to ask how did you get yours in the middle?


----------



## London

Crazy-Gamer said:


> I have to ask how did you get yours in the middle?



Just wrap it in the centre tags!
[*CENTER] sig goes here [/CENTER] (take out the *)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looks good btw!


----------



## TonySpice:)

Haha see, I wasn't the only one with this problem^^


----------



## London

TonySpice:) said:


> Haha see, I wasn't the only one with this problem^^



Of course not!  It definitely takes a while to get used to lol


----------



## BlueLeaf

I saw quite a few users with the Lettering Sig, and I thought it looked pretty cool! 

*Text: BlueLeaf
Font: Fontopo (link: Clickie)
Background Image: Clickie
Preferred Size: Anything that fits under signature guidelines is fine. *

I'll definitely be sending a small tip, I think your signatures look great. By the way, sorry if the image is too big!


----------



## London

@BlueLeaf - Never apologize for having an image too big  The bigger the better, always!
I had too much fun with yours - I made a few with some different textures just for fun, but don't feel as if you have to use any of them! Hopefully the size is alright, let me know if you need it smaller (it's well within limits, though)
And thanks for the compliment, it's always nice to hear 



Spoiler: clicky



Your requested siggy:





Some textured options:


----------



## BlueLeaf

Woah, those look amazing!  I especially like the 3rd version. I'll randomize them all for my signature, thank you! Sending over 100 Bells your way.


----------



## London

BlueLeaf said:


> Woah, those look amazing!  I especially like the 3rd version. I'll randomize them all for my signature, thank you! Sending over 100 Bells your way.



Thank you very much! 
Glad you like them


----------



## Krystal10140

Hi can I order a lettering sig plz?
Text: Krystal
Font: Some bold and Caligraphy style
Background image: pink/purple flowering?
Text outline: Gold
Preferred size: idk whatever you think looks best
Other: can you add lolly and Rosie at the top of the song please? Can you also add little graphics at the end please? Thanks


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

Oh my godddd can I have a lettering sig?

*Text:* Meghan
*Font:* >>This one<< or maybe >>This one<<? If you have something better feel free to experiment though <3
*Background Image:* I'd really lovee if you used >>this image<<  because I absolutely adore the colors. Idk how you'll get it to fit well exactly but you could use the section in the middle where you can see the pinky color and the dark blue color of the mountain. that's my favorite part. or you could flip the image to lay landscape. i dunno :'D 
*Text Outline:* None
*Preferred Size:* I'm not sure what I'm gonna use it for yet so I'm not sure :'D
*Other:* Do you think you could put the outline of a daisy in there somewhere like you did with the dreamcatcher in your sig? I think that's all. Thank you  <3


----------



## London

@Krystal - The gold outline looked so bad  It might have been a combination of the background colour and the script, I'm not sure. If you still really want gold outlining after you see these, let me know and I'll add it!



Spoiler: clicky

















@RoughInTheDiamond - no prob! That background looks nice  I'll see what I can do! I'll give you a max size (715x250) and a smaller size (500x150) of whatever I do so you have room to play around with it :3


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

londonfog said:


> @RoughInTheDiamond - no prob! That background looks nice  I'll see what I can do! I'll give you a max size (715x250) and a smaller size (500x150) of whatever I do so you have room to play around with it :3



Yay! I'm really pumped. And already figured out what I'll use it for ;D Can't wait to see, thank you! <3


----------



## London

Okay! So, they're done and they look great! But my internet just dropped (I'm using mobile right now) so as soon as I get that up and running again I'll upload them for you. Sorry for the wait >.< shouldn't be much longer!


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

londonfog said:


> Okay! So, they're done and they look great! But my internet just dropped (I'm using mobile right now) so as soon as I get that up and running again I'll upload them for you. Sorry for the wait >.< shouldn't be much longer!



No problem bby! <3


----------



## London

@DiamondInTheRough - I really hope you like them!  I think I got carried away lol. There's two different flowers to choose from - a more realistic daisy and a cute cartoon daisy. I also hope I captured the right part of the background - let me know if anything is off and I'll change it for ya right away <3



Spoiler: Discover Beauty



Daisy One:








Daisy Two:













Spoiler: Think Light



Daisy One:








Daisy Two:


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

londonfog said:


> @DiamondInTheRough - I really hope you like them!  I think I got carried away lol. There's two different flowers to choose from - a more realistic daisy and a cute cartoon daisy. I also hope I captured the right part of the background - let me know if anything is off and I'll change it for ya right away <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Discover Beauty
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy One:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy Two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Think Light
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy One:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy Two:



Oh my godddd I love these so much!! I think I like the more realistic daisy most, and I definitely can't decide between fonts  I'll probably switch back and forth between them!
And yes, you captured a perfect part of the background!! Hhh I really love them <3 Tysm, I'll be sending a tip your way. 

Oh, also, is there any possible way you can get the ones with the realistic daisies with a transparent background and outlined in white? (in place of the solid white background?) If not it's fine. 

Again, thank you for everything, it turned out gorgeous!! <3


----------



## London

RoughInTheDiamond said:


> Oh my godddd I love these so much!! I think I like the more realistic daisy most, and I definitely can't decide between fonts  I'll probably switch back and forth between them!
> And yes, you captured a perfect part of the background!! Hhh I really love them <3 Tysm, I'll be sending a tip your way.
> 
> Oh, also, is there any possible way you can get the ones with the realistic daisies with a transparent background and outlined in white? (in place of the solid white background?) If not it's fine.
> 
> Again, thank you for everything, it turned out gorgeous!! <3



Ahh I'm so happy you like them! I love the realistic one too 
Hmm, transparency isn't the issue, it's uploading them somewhere that will let them keep it. Let me look it up quick for you!
Otherwise... I could always email them? <3


----------



## Music_123

traditional signature please.
can the shape be a butterfly?
and inside, all my dreamies,put a heart next to them if i have them
Molly (have)
Merengue (have)
Marina (have)
Mitzi( have)
Willow (have)
Margie (have)
Rosie (have)
Flurry (have)
Lolly


----------



## London

@DiamondInTheRough - Try these! <3 It's hard to see but they are transparent!



Spoiler: Transparent Background























And thanks so much for the tip bby!


----------



## London

Music_123 said:


> traditional signature please.
> can the shape be a butterfly?
> and inside, all my dreamies,put a heart next to them if i have them
> Molly (have)
> Merengue (have)
> Marina (have)
> Mitzi( have)
> Willow (have)
> Margie (have)
> Rosie (have)
> Flurry (have)
> Lolly



Sure thing! I will do this tomorrow (it's 3am here now). Sorry I didn't reply sooner, my WiFi has been completely messed up tonight. Did you want a specific background inside the butterfly or should I just find something pretty? 
Also, if you wanted a chibi like mine you can create one here. Just send me the screenshot and then I can remake it on my laptop  
And you don't want any text or anything?


----------



## Music_123

Oh sorry, sure with the text, also i just obtained lolly, and the background here: http://amoreint.com/wp-content/uplo...wery-background-with-the-sweet-pink-buds-.jpg   and i'll make the chibi now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here


----------



## London

Music_123 said:


> Oh sorry, sure with the text, also i just obtained lolly, and the background here: http://amoreint.com/wp-content/uplo...wery-background-with-the-sweet-pink-buds-.jpg   and i'll make the chibi now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here View attachment 59468



Alright everything looks good so far. What would you like the text to say hun?


----------



## Music_123

oh, i thought you were talking about the villagers names,the text never mind


----------



## London

Music_123 said:


> oh, i thought you were talking about the villagers names,the text never mind



Oh! Haha 
Yeah I will put their names under them if you want!


----------



## Music_123

no,it's ok :3


----------



## Aradai

Sorry, your lettering sigs are fantastic!

Text: Tiffany
Font: [x]
Background Image: [x]
Text Outline: A thick border, please!
Preferred Size: 400x130
Other: -


----------



## London

Sparkanine said:


> Sorry, your lettering sigs are fantastic!
> 
> Text: Tiffany
> Font: [x]
> Background Image: [x]
> Text Outline: A thick border, please!
> Preferred Size: 400x130
> Other: -



Thanks bby! I'm almost done with Music's, so I'll get right to it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Music_123 - Let me know what you think 



Spoiler: clicky
















- - - Post Merge - - -

@Sparkanine - If something doesn't look right let me know and I'll change it! 



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Music_123

thank you,i'll use the whitish grayish one


----------



## Aradai

Ah, thank you! I love the second one! Thank you so much!


----------



## London

Sparkanine said:


> Ah, thank you! I love the second one! Thank you so much!



Anytime!


----------



## Krystal10140

londonfog said:


> @Krystal - The gold outline looked so bad  It might have been a combination of the background colour and the script, I'm not sure. If you still really want gold outlining after you see these, let me know and I'll add it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RoughInTheDiamond - no prob! That background looks nice  I'll see what I can do! I'll give you a max size (715x250) and a smaller size (500x150) of whatever I do so you have room to play around with it :3



Wow that's so cool. No need for the gold outlining this is perfect thanks!


----------



## London

Krystal10140 said:


> Wow that's so cool. No need for the gold outlining this is perfect thanks!



Glad you like it


----------



## BitterCoffee

Signature: Example 3? xD
Text: Taaay
Font:http://www.dafont.com/jenna-sue.font
Background:http://cdn.wonderfulengineering.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/galaxy-wallpapers-20.jpg
Other: 400 x130 please :3 And can I have a little heart or something connected to the 'Y' if that makes sense xD 
Thanks so much! :3


----------



## London

@BitterCoffee - Is this what you meant? xD I love the background btw!



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

londonfog said:


> @DiamondInTheRough - Try these! <3 It's hard to see but they are transparent!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Transparent Background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks so much for the tip bby!



Perfect!! Thank you soo much <33 I'll probably be stalking this thread to see what else you end up making  Love those lettering sigs


----------



## BitterCoffee

londonfog said:


> @BitterCoffee - Is this what you meant? xD I love the background btw!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky



D'awwww its so nice!*^* Is there anyway you could make it transparent so I can put it places pleaaaase x3 
I'll be back my dear huehue
Thank chuuuu ;'3


----------



## London

BitterCoffee said:


> D'awwww its so nice!*^* Is there anyway you could make it transparent so I can put it places pleaaaase x3
> I'll be back my dear huehue
> Thank chuuuu ;'3



Yes Ma'am! Happy you like it! 
This should work:



Spoiler: transparent


----------



## BitterCoffee

Aaaaah thank you! I love it!*^*


----------



## Mercedes

Regular sig please~

Text: Looking for crankys! >:/
Font: http://www.1001freefonts.com/magic_crystal.font


Spoiler: Villagers I would like added ;A;



Angus 
Apollo
Avery
Bruce 
Butch
Caomofrog
Cesar
Cheif
Chow
Croque
Curt
Cyrano
Del
Elvis
Fang
Frank
Gaston
Grizzly
Groucho
Gruff


Background: http://hdwallpaperia.com/red-abstract-wallpaper.html
Nothing to fancy ;-; I plan on making a cycling sig. So I am asking for a lot xD your getting a large tip!


----------



## London

*Hi everyone! 
So, I'm not the most popular shop on here (not even close, especially with everyone's newly-found awesome GFX skillz) but I just wanted to apologize for not being very active this week. I have finals next week so studying and finishing final assignments have taken up every last bit of my time. I probably won't have much time to be on here during next week either, save for a few study breaks here and there.
However, once I'm done next week, I'll be free from college until January. 
WOOHOO!
I'm hoping to re-vamp my little shop on here, get some practice in, and hopefully come back a little stronger. 
Thanks to all who have ordered from me so far! Keep an eye out for my new creations 
<3*​


----------



## Stepheroo

like why is your catchphrase not "Get the London look"?


----------



## London

Stepheroo said:


> like why is your catchphrase not "Get the London look"?



OMG haha you are a genius!! //smooches ur face

.....can I use that for reals? It's actually really catchy


----------



## Stepheroo

London said:


> OMG haha you are a genius!! //smooches ur face
> 
> .....can I use that for reals? It's actually really catchy



um yes, it's not my catchphrase LOL USE IT

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and i'd like to order, ahurrr

Text: Stepheroo
Font: Something script-y like yours, I guess.
Background Image: Right here [x].
Text Outline: Black
Preferred Size: 370 x 130
Other: Can you add an antler graphic at the end? Or like a deer outline or something? If not, it's gucci and a feather is fine or something.


----------



## kawaii_princess

Hello dear! Good luck on your exams, you got this! I'd like to order and I'm more than happy to wait.
I would like a traditional signature, like the third example, and to mark my obtained dreamies, can it be stars? My dreamies are Bonbon (obtained), Jacques (obtained), Beardo (obtained), Lily (obtained), Gala (obtained), Marshal, Fauna, and Zucker. I'd love for the colors to be blue, green and white and princess-themed.  Also here's my character to put next to the dreamies. Thank you!


----------



## London

Stepheroo said:


> Text: Stepheroo
> Font: Something script-y like yours, I guess.
> Background Image: Right here [x].
> Text Outline: Black
> Preferred Size: 370 x 130
> Other: Can you add an antler graphic at the end? Or like a deer outline or something? If not, it's gucci and a feather is fine or something.






kawaii_princess said:


> Hello dear! Good luck on your exams, you got this! I'd like to order and I'm more than happy to wait.
> I would like a traditional signature, like the third example, and to mark my obtained dreamies, can it be stars? My dreamies are Bonbon (obtained), Jacques (obtained), Beardo (obtained), Lily (obtained), Gala (obtained), Marshal, Fauna, and Zucker. I'd love for the colors to be blue, green and white and princess-themed. View attachment 61399 Also here's my character to put next to the dreamies. Thank you!



Aw, thank you both for ordering! <3 I'll need lots of stuff to do when exams are over, hehe.
But yes, I'll get to them both as soon as I can! 

...Back to studying, I go.


----------



## London

@Stepheroo - Sorry it took a while! I just finished exams tonight, and I'm exhausted and feel a little off my game. I worked on your request in-between little study breaks - I hope you like the three versions I did! If not it's totally understandable and I'll work on it this weekend <3



Spoiler: clicky





















- - - Post Merge - - -

@kawaii_princess - yours will be done no later than this weekend <3 Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Stepheroo

London said:


> @Stepheroo - Sorry it took a while! I just finished exams tonight, and I'm exhausted and feel a little off my game. I worked on your request in-between little study breaks - I hope you like the three versions I did! If not it's totally understandable and I'll work on it this weekend <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @kawaii_princess - yours will be done no later than this weekend <3 Thanks for your patience!



Omg, London, I adore the first two so much. Thank you! And I knew there'd be a long wait, EXAMS COME FIRST BUT THANK YOU SO MUCH! <23

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'm def gonna use this for my Art Req thread. If you can ever make anymore in the same exact style as the first but with the words "Guidelines" and "Received" then that'd be perfect omg. When you're free lemme know and I will request those.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

OMGosh your stuff is adorbs Don't say you're not a popular shop ;_; But gosh, I certainly wish you the best and am really excited you get such a LONG break yay<3<3


----------



## London

Stepheroo said:


> Omg, London, I adore the first two so much. Thank you! And I knew there'd be a long wait, EXAMS COME FIRST BUT THANK YOU SO MUCH! <23
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I'm def gonna use this for my Art Req thread. If you can ever make anymore in the same exact style as the first but with the words "Guidelines" and "Received" then that'd be perfect omg. When you're free lemme know and I will request those.



Omg, yay! I'm so happy you like them! You just made my night!! 
I would love to do those for you! I have to work all day tomorrow but if you'd like I can get started on those as soon as I finish up with kawaii_princess' order  Just let me know the size and everything! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMGosh your stuff is adorbs Don't say you're not a popular shop ;_; But gosh, I certainly wish you the best and am really excited you get such a LONG break yay<3<3



Aww thanks so much girl!  You made my night too seriously. Everyone's shops are so amazing now (yours included obvs) so it's really nice to hear that every now and then  
You have no idea how excited I am to be away from college for a few months >.< haha I definitely need some "me" time (and "tbt" time huehue) <33


----------



## Stepheroo

London said:


> Omg, yay! I'm so happy you like them! You just made my night!!
> I would love to do those for you! I have to work all day tomorrow but if you'd like I can get started on those as soon as I finish up with kawaii_princess' order  Just let me know the size and everything! <3



tytytytytytty so much. <3 The size would be just a tad smaller than the Stepheroo one. Hm, maybe 350 x 110? <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Text: ObeseMudkipz
Font: Same as the blue leaf one
Background Image:Would this work?
Text Outline: Whatever looks good
Preferred Size: The same size as the psyduck one in my sig
Other: Can you put Obese on the top and then put Mudkipz under it?


----------



## London

@Kawaii-Princess - Sorry it took so long! I tried to stick with your colours, and I changed the butterfly to something a little prettier.
Hope you like it! Let me know if you would like anything changed 



Spoiler: clicky












- - - Post Merge - - -

@Stepheroo - Let me know what you think! <3



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## London

@ObeseMudkips - I'm uploading two options. The first is just with your original background, and the second is with my slightly edited version of the background. It had a lot of black in it, so I added some effects with the same colours just to make it pop a little more. Totally up to you which one you decide to use 
Let me know if I can change anything for ya!



Spoiler: clicky
















Oh, and here's a smaller version of the edited background if you're interested. I didn't spend a ton of time on it, so if you ever wanted a background with something like that done just let me know.


Spoiler


----------



## kawaii_princess

Aaaaah it's perfect omg thank you soooo much! I'm gonna put it in my sig right now. Thank you again <3


----------



## London

kawaii_princess said:


> Aaaaah it's perfect omg thank you soooo much! I'm gonna put it in my sig right now. Thank you again <3



Aww I'm so glad you like it hun <3


----------



## Hyperpesta

Text: Josh
Font: Bubble
Background Image: 



Spoiler: Pic










Text Outline: No thanks! 
Preferred Size: Small Please
Other: Thanks London


----------



## London

J o s h said:


> Text: Josh
> Font: Bubble
> Background Image:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Text Outline: No thanks!
> Preferred Size: Small Please
> Other: Thanks London



Hi Josh, everything looks good except for the font - was there a specific one you could link me to or did you want me to find my own bubble-looking one?


----------



## Hyperpesta

This one?


----------



## Stepheroo

THANK YOU SO MUCH, LONDON, THEY ARE PERFECT. <3

What do you use to make these?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg and just like the other two, could you put one that says "references", exactly the same?

I AM SO SORRY OMG, I DIDN'T EVEN THINK THAT ORDER ALL THE WAY THROUGH.


----------



## London

J o s h said:


> This one?
> View attachment 63141



Yeah but what website is that from? I'll need a direct link to download it.



Stepheroo said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH, LONDON, THEY ARE PERFECT. <3
> 
> What do you use to make these?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omg and just like the other two, could you put one that says "references", exactly the same?
> 
> I AM SO SORRY OMG, I DIDN'T EVEN THINK THAT ORDER ALL THE WAY THROUGH.



I use Photoshop CS6 (I got CS5 for a huge discount from my college a few years ago, and luckily when I went back to school I was able to upgrade to CS6 for free  Otherwise it's way too expensive, lol)

Don't apologize! It's no biggie, I'll do that right now for ya!


----------



## Stepheroo

Tysm, <3


----------



## London

Here ya go lovely



Spoiler: clicky











Oh and if you ever wanted to change the background or anything just let me know. I save everything on my computer so it's no problem to make changes in the future


----------



## Cam1

Text:Cam
Font: http://www.dafont.com/disko.font
Background Image: http://www.hdbackgroundpoint.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/30/221.jpeg
Text Outline: No thanks
Preferred Size: Any, under 500x150
Other: Thanks a ton!


----------



## Stepheroo

London said:


> Here ya go lovely
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and if you ever wanted to change the background or anything just let me know. I save everything on my computer so it's no problem to make changes in the future



TYTYTYTYTY IT'S PERFECT. And I love the snowy background, so it's perfect for now. <3 Tytytytytyt ily


----------



## London

PokeCam420 said:


> Text:Cam
> Font: http://www.dafont.com/disko.font
> Background Image: http://www.hdbackgroundpoint.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/30/221.jpeg
> Text Outline: No thanks
> Preferred Size: Any, under 500x150
> Other: Thanks a ton!



Looks groooovy
I'll do that right now 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> TYTYTYTYTY IT'S PERFECT. And I love the snowy background, so it's perfect for now. <3 Tytytytytyt ily



I'm really happy you like them!  <33


----------



## Cam1

Lol I didnt even realize how groovy it looked XD


----------



## London

@PokeCam - It's definitely bright, that's for sure  I hope that's the look you wanted!



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Cam1

Yeh. Thanks! I really like it XD


----------



## London

PokeCam420 said:


> Yeh. Thanks! I really like it XD



Glad you like it! 
And thanks for stopping by!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Thanks


----------



## Stepheroo

Do you have to put some sort of Mask over it? Like what are the steps? I wanna see if I can do it on Gimp so I don't have to come to others for it every single time, ahhaha. Plus, I can make tiny little DeviantArt and Tumblr buttons for myself, yeyeyeye.


----------



## London

Cute!
I have never used Gimp, so I have no idea if the steps would be the same. But here's generally what I do:
- Layer 0: Whatever background you want to use. Resize it if necessary to fit the canvas
- Layer 1: White Fill
- Layer 2: Duplicated copy of the background (correct size)
- Layer 3: Text 

Once it's all laid out and looks OK, the duplicated background gets moved on top of the text layer. Then you create a clipping mask (is there an option for that in Gimp?) If there is more than 1 thing that needs to have the background inside it, I generally keep duplicating the background, one for each "thing" and create clipping masks for all layers, rather than merging the layers together (it's just easier for editing purposes)

So the layers end up looking like this, from the bottom up:
- Layer 0: Background
- Layer 1: White Fill
- Layer 2: Text
- Layer 3: Background with clipping mask (for text)
- Layer 4: Graphic 1
- Layer 5: Background with clipping mask (for graphic 1)
- Layer 6: Graphic 2
- Layer 7: Background with clipping mask (for graphic 2)
etc etc.

Hope that made sense! It's rather easy once you get the hang of it, which is why I don't charge 
Let me know how you make out!


----------



## Stepheroo

Thanks so much! I'll SS those steps and try it. <3


----------



## London

Stepheroo said:


> Thanks so much! I'll SS those steps and try it. <3



Good luck & have fun! <3


----------



## Hyperpesta

Its just one i googled. You can find your own bubble for me


----------



## London

J o s h said:


> Its just one i googled. You can find your own bubble for me



Okie dokie. I'll get that done for you soon


----------



## Hyperpesta

Thank you!


----------



## London

@Josh - It took a while but I think I actually found the font you wanted (or close to it), but as per usual I'm giving you a few options 



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Hyperpesta

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Mercedes

Background Image/Colours/Pattern: http://www.w8themes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Purple-Glitter-Wallpaper.jpg
Channel Name: LuckyNovember 
Additional Text: Slogan, or "Best Mario Kart 8 Videos Ever!"
What kind of videos: POPIN COOKING STEP BY STEP 
Theme Colours: purple aqua pink 
Overall Theme: i.e. W Girly, Kawaii, CANDY
Additional Info: we are to girls Mabye make chibis of us on chibi maker? She has brown eyes and black hair, dresses femine. And you have sean pics of me, offer,

- - - Post Merge - - -

75 tbt


----------



## London

Luckypinch said:


> Background Image/Colours/Pattern: http://www.w8themes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Purple-Glitter-Wallpaper.jpg
> Channel Name: LuckyNovember
> Additional Text: Slogan, or "Best Mario Kart 8 Videos Ever!"
> What kind of videos: POPIN COOKING STEP BY STEP
> Theme Colours: purple aqua pink
> Overall Theme: i.e. W Girly, Kawaii, CANDY
> Additional Info: we are to girls Mabye make chibis of us on chibi maker? She has brown eyes and black hair, dresses femine. And you have sean pics of me, offer,
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 75 tbt



I'm open to doing this, but 75 tbt is a bit low as it takes so much time. In the past I've been offered 250+
I also probably won't be able to finish until tomorrow night, maybe even wednesday. Let me know


----------



## Hyperpesta

Hey London! It says you can do fb cover art, How much?


----------



## London

J o s h said:


> Hey London! It says you can do fb cover art, How much?



Hi! They're just a tad bit bigger than, say, a banner (850x315) but smaller than YouTube channel art, so I think 150 is fair?
I'm open to negotiations though


----------



## Mercedes

London said:


> I'm open to doing this, but 75 tbt is a bit low as it takes so much time. In the past I've been offered 250+
> I also probably won't be able to finish until tomorrow night, maybe even wednesday. Let me know



That's all I have.. ;-; but I would love you to do it..let me know


----------



## Stepheroo

Luckypinch said:


> That's all I have.. ;-; but I would love you to do it..let me know



I suggest just saving up for now. <3


----------



## Mercedes

I can offer 85 now


----------



## London

Sorry LuckyPinch I agree with Stepheroo on this one. Do you know the dimensions of YouTube channel art? 2560 x 1440. Huge. 
Plus the whole process start to finish just takes a long time. 
I'll be happy to do it for you when you've saved up. I feel bad, but anything less is just not worth it to me.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I was wondering if you could fix my typography sig? It has an s inead of a z i can pay


----------



## London

Oh whoops, I'm so sorry. No need for payment, it was my mistake.
Here you go, sir. 



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Gregriii

You don't do GFX? Cries*


----------



## London

Gregriii said:


> You don't do GFX? Cries*



Aww haha. Honestly, I've been thinking about making it an option but I am so intimidated by everyone else's GFX shops - they're all so goooood and I just feel like people won't want my stuff.
I am planning a redesign for my shop though, so maybe I'll try my hand at it. Idk


----------



## jessicat_197

Hello~
Your art is amzing btw. Do you think you can draw my mayor as a chibi and my villagers like this style: 



Spoiler







 but obviously NOT copying. If you can I'll give you my mayor ref

- - - Post Merge - - -

for doing all that I can pay you c:


----------



## Stepheroo

jessicat_197 said:


> Hello~
> Your art is amzing btw. Do you think you can draw my mayor as a chibi and my villagers like this style:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 63518View attachment 63519View attachment 63520View attachment 63521View attachment 63522
> 
> 
> but obviously NOT copying. If you can I'll give you my mayor ref



London doesn't do art. ;o It's in her rules of things she doesn't do.


----------



## jessicat_197

Stepheroo said:


> London doesn't do art. ;o It's in her rules of things she doesn't do.



oh doy totally missed that. I was thinking of this as a signature. nvm them


----------



## Gregriii

London said:


> Aww haha. Honestly, I've been thinking about making it an option but I am so intimidated by everyone else's GFX shops - they're all so goooood and I just feel like people won't want my stuff.
> I am planning a redesign for my shop though, so maybe I'll try my hand at it. Idk



Oh, come on, you make great GFX!! (Cof cof SOTW#1, cof cof) I really want to request you something >.< oWW


----------



## Mercedes

Ok I will try and save :3


----------



## London

Gregriii said:


> Oh, come on, you make great GFX!! (Cof cof SOTW#1, cof cof) I really want to request you something >.< oWW



You're sweet  
Okay, lets do it. You can be my trial run lol. If it turns out horrible then I'll know not to add it in!


----------



## Gregriii

So, can I request? D:


----------



## London

Gregriii said:


> So, can I request? D:



Yeah that's what I meant! Request away


----------



## Gregriii

Sig/Avatar: Sig! 
Render: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-hmqj5keC-...AACJU/hR8G8XCFn1Y/s1600/2013-03-05-562501.png
Stock: N/A
Text: I don't wanna die... Multiple times like 3 or 4 (The 4 sentences in different fonts pls)
Size: Normal size (?)
Anything else: Splatters pls, lots of splatters in blue, pink and white pls 

TYVM!


----------



## London

Gregriii said:


> Sig/Avatar: Sig!
> Render: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-hmqj5keC-...AACJU/hR8G8XCFn1Y/s1600/2013-03-05-562501.png
> Stock: N/A
> Text: I don't wanna die... Multiple times like 3 or 4 (The 4 sentences in different fonts pls)
> Size: Normal size (?)
> Anything else: Splatters pls, lots of splatters in blue, pink and white pls
> 
> TYVM!



Looks good! I'm excited!


----------



## Gregriii

London said:


> Looks good! I'm excited!



It seems that I was the artist and you who made the request haha xD


----------



## London

Gregriii said:


> It seems that I was the artist and you who made the request haha xD



LOL xD Kinda, yeah!


----------



## London

@Gregriii - I'm nervous about uploading this, but here it is... 
I had a lot of fun making this, I really hope you like it 
Didn't use different fonts for each line though, it looked bad.


----------



## Gregriii

IT'S JUST AMAZING :O Now I'm too lazy to make another cycling signature, but I will do it!


----------



## London

Gregriii said:


> IT'S JUST AMAZING :O Now I'm too lazy to make another cycling signature, but I will do it!



Glad you think so!
I still have a long way to go.. but I'm thinking of adding it in to my shop now


----------



## Cam1

Type: Typography
Text: Rules, and if you could do one that says Prices too, that would be great!
Font: X
Background Image: Something you think would go well with this color(if you have no idea, I will go find one XD) 
Text Outline: No
Preferred Size: Um, Im not sure how many pixels, but maybe this size? Maybe a little bigger? Oh, and however wide, IDRC.
----------------------------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------------------------
Other: Thanks London!


----------



## Cam1

Also, the sig you made for me earlier was deleted or moved. It said that in my sig at least


----------



## vitri-trash

Order Form
Type: GFX/ Sig size
Render: http://static.tumblr.com/6afc591500...blr_static_tumblr_mr2pa3fzlu1sr82heo1_500.png
Background Image: http://37.media.tumblr.com/d17f9c89bd0d55f38753488669557f6e/tumblr_mu9vgiQHme1squyqno4_500.png
Text: Captive Princess 
Color(s): gray tones/ small areas with pink?
Overall Theme: Sort of Dark with some brightness in it 
Other: I can pay some TBT if you want


----------



## London

PokeCam420 said:


> Also, the sig you made for me earlier was deleted or moved. It said that in my sig at least



I'll get right on your request!
Um, yeah I had to change my photobucket around, but I went through the thread and updated the links. I might've missed yours, sorry about that. I'll put them both in the spoiler below. I suggest saving them to your desktop xD



Spoiler

















- - - Post Merge - - -



vitri-trash said:


> Order Form
> Type: GFX/ Sig size
> Render: http://static.tumblr.com/6afc591500...blr_static_tumblr_mr2pa3fzlu1sr82heo1_500.png
> Background Image: http://37.media.tumblr.com/d17f9c89bd0d55f38753488669557f6e/tumblr_mu9vgiQHme1squyqno4_500.png
> Text: Captive Princess
> Color(s): gray tones/ small areas with pink?
> Overall Theme: Sort of Dark with some brightness in it
> Other: I can pay some TBT if you want



I'll get right on it! 500x150 is the standard sig size - does that work for you? 
And I don't charge for these, so no worries.


----------



## vitri-trash

That works well! and ok, just wanting to pay you because you probably spend a lot of time on these since they look so amazing ;v;


----------



## London

@PokeCam - Here you go! If you'd like a different background just let me know and I'll change it 
Oh, they're 400 x 150. I can make them smaller if you'd like.



Spoiler: clicky



























vitri-trash said:


> That works well! and ok, just wanting to pay you because you probably spend a lot of time on these since they look so amazing ;v;



Awh, thank you  I do spend a lot of time on them, but they will always be free. (I do accept tips, but they are not required!) I only charge for youtube channel art and other large things, because they take me a few days instead of a few hours 
I'm going to make a tea and then I'll start working on yours. If it's not done tonight look out for it tomorrow


----------



## London

@vitri-trash - Here it is! I really hope you like it 
Had to adjust the colours in your render to fit in with the overall style.


----------



## vitri-trash

Thank you so much, I love it!


----------



## London

vitri-trash said:


> Thank you so much, I love it!



Yay! I'm happy you like it  
And thanks so much for the tip <3


----------



## Snype

Current villagers: Molly, Portia, Merry, Jacques & Celia.

Dreamie villagers: Skye, Curt, Cheri, Rosie, Hamlet & Freya.

Icon for obtained villagers: Star.

Colours/Theme: Blue. I am a guy by the way.


----------



## London

Sakuro7 said:


> Current villagers: Molly, Portia, Merry, Jacques & Celia.
> 
> Dreamie villagers: Skye, Curt, Cheri, Rosie, Hamlet & Freya.
> 
> Icon for obtained villagers: Star.
> 
> Colours/Theme: Blue. I am a guy by the way.



I'll get started on it  I have a few errands to do today, but it should be done later this evening.


----------



## London

@Sakuro - Here it is finally! Sorry about the wait. You didn't specify a shape so I played off your town name (Hyrule) and did a triangle theme. Let me know if anything looks off and I can fix it for you 



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Snype

That's great (Not sure about the background though). Have obtained skye now by the way.


----------



## London

Sakuro7 said:


> That's great (Not sure about the background though). Have obtained skye now by the way.



Darn, I really liked the background (but I like space themes lol). If you find one you like better give it to me and I'll change it. You just said blue so


----------



## Snype

Maybe an animal crossing background?


----------



## London

Sakuro7 said:


> Maybe an animal crossing background?



Would you mind finding one that you like?


----------



## Stepheroo

Blue? AC? Uh, this?



Spoiler


----------



## London

Stepheroo said:


> Blue? AC? Uh, this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Haha thanks girl <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Sakuro - This one better?



Spoiler: AC Clouds Theme


----------



## Mercedes

Luckypinch said:


> Background Image/Colours/Pattern: http://www.w8themes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Purple-Glitter-Wallpaper.jpg
> Channel Name: LuckyNovember
> Additional Text: reviews and taste test on popin cookins!
> What kind of videos: POPIN COOKING STEP BY STEP
> Theme Colours: purple aqua pink
> Overall Theme: i.e. W Girly, Kawaii, CANDY
> Additional Info: we are to girls Mabye make chibis of us on chibi maker? She has brown eyes and black hair, dresses femine. And you have sean pics of me, offer,


200 coming your way


----------



## London

Luckypinch said:


> Is 150 TBT ok?



Sorry luff, read the first post 
For you I will do 200 (this time only) but no less.
Also, I need to know if you need additional text as you forgot to fill that part out, thanks!


----------



## Mercedes

London said:


> Sorry luff, read the first post
> For you I will do 200 (this time only) but no less.
> Also, I need to know if you need additional text as you forgot to fill that part out, thanks!



All right I will send the TBT  thanks so much.


----------



## London

Luckypinch said:


> All right I will send the TBT  thanks so much.



Thanks girl <3 Working on it now. 
I'll PM you with a rough draft so I know I'm going in the right direction


----------



## Mercedes

London said:


> Thanks girl <3 Working on it now.
> I'll PM you with a rough draft so I know I'm going in the right direction


Oh London how I love you! ; u ;
Anyways it's no! I so happy I can get quality work!


----------



## London

Luckypinch said:


> Oh London how I love you! ; u ;
> Anyways it's no! I so happy I can get quality work!



Awh you're always so sweet 
I'm just about to PM you now with what I have so far..


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Type:Typography
Text: Put a bird on it
Font: Something like this
Background image: 



Spoiler







Text Outline: sure why not
Size: 300x 130 if it will fit
Other: Add some birds like this 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Axeler137

Hey London, I just have to say that you have greatly improved in your GFX skills  Keep up the good work and hopefully, one day, I will be as good as you :3


----------



## London

Axeler137 said:


> Hey London, I just have to say that you have greatly improved in your GFX skills  Keep up the good work and hopefully, one day, I will be as good as you :3



Awh thank you soo much!  That's so nice of you to say :3
Umm, it's totally the other way around though, hopefully one day I'll be as good as *you*, lol <3


----------



## London

Just waiting for approval from @LuckyPinch, then @BirdsAreCoolYo is up next!


----------



## boobert621

I honestly don't really know what I want but I would like this http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...rfjowdo1_500_zps24d7ef2c.gif.html?sort=3&o=23 or this http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s625/Kitsune-Nikki/new5_zpsa73d24a0.gif for a village background with the following (current) villagers: 
Order Form
Type: GFX/Traditional 
Current Villagers: Twiggy (keeping), Tiffany, Deidre, Ken, Marcel (Unwanted), Rory (Keeping!!), Naomi, Diva, Peaches (Keeping), Winnie (keeping). The only dreamie I want to have is Beau (hence the icon)
Obtained Dreamies: 
Icon for Obtained Dreamies: Optional
Shape(s): If left blank I'll choose my own
Colors/Theme: Woodsy/ ethreal (hopefully the links to the tumbler page works!) favorite color is purple (Fuchsia) I also like red (Razzmatazz or Jazzberry Jam), green (Caribbean Green), and blue (Cerulean)
Background: Woodsy

http://www.colourlovers.com/web/blog/2008/04/22/all-120-crayon-names-color-codes-and-fun-facts
Other: My village name is Gandalf and my friend code is 3840-7014-3388


----------



## London

boobert621 said:


> I honestly don't really know what I want but I would like this http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...rfjowdo1_500_zps24d7ef2c.gif.html?sort=3&o=23 or this <a href="http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/new5_zpsa73d24a0.gif.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s625/Kitsune-Nikki/new5_zpsa73d24a0.gif" border="0" alt=" photo new5_zpsa73d24a0.gif"/></a>  for a village background with the following (current) villagers: Twiggy (keeping), Tiffany, Deidre, Ken, Marcel (Unwanted), Rory (Keeping!!), Naomi, Diva, Peaches (Keeping), Winnie (keeping). The only dreamie I have is Beau (hence the icon)
> Order Form
> Type: Traditional
> Current Villagers:
> Obtained Dreamies:
> Icon for Obtained Dreamies: Optional
> Shape(s): If left blank I'll choose my own
> Colors/Theme: Woodsy/ ethreal (hopefully the links to the tumbler page works!) favorite color is purple like a redish purple a deep bruise
> Background: Woodsy
> Other: My village name is Gandalf and my friend code is 3840-7014-3388



Hi there! I can definitely work something out for ya 
I just don't do moving backgrounds... If you wanted a moving one I could direct you to a few people who are very good at making them. If you're okay with a non-moving (still) signature, let me know and I'll get started on it soon 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@BirdsAreCoolYo - I had issues with the size you wanted at first, but I think I made it work  
Let me know what you think - changes/alterations are no problem!



Spoiler: clicky











- - - Post Merge - - -

@boobert621 - For example, *Kairi-Kitten*(click) does excellent pixelated moving signatures. I believe she's online now if you wanted to request one from her


----------



## boobert621

Thank you London!! I love your typography signature btw


----------



## London

boobert621 said:


> Thank you London!! I love your typography signature btw



Thanks! Let me know if I can make you one someday


----------



## boobert621

I was wondering if you could make me a still signature line?


----------



## London

Ah! Gotcha! I was confused lol.
I'll get right on it then 

Might not be done tonight - I'm packing to go on holiday but I'll have access to my laptop while I'm gone so it should be completed by tomorrow night latest!


----------



## InfinityFlames

Type: GFX
Render:  amerenderss.deviantart.com/art/Anime-Render-63-445419981ni 
Background Image:  http://gde-fon.com/download/Art_field_grass_Flowers_Field_tree_meadow_clouds_s/413332/1680x1050 
Text: Every tear I cry is one raindrop into an endless ocean.
Color(s): retro colors (just the heaviest/brightest effects u can do)
Overall Theme: Sad, lonely, heartbroken
Other: Can u please resize it to 500 x 100 or crop it?


*Thank You So Much!!*


----------



## London

DaisyGirl said:


> Type: GFX
> Render:  amerenderss.deviantart.com/art/Anime-Render-63-445419981ni
> Background Image:  http://gde-fon.com/download/Art_field_grass_Flowers_Field_tree_meadow_clouds_s/413332/1680x1050
> Text: Every tear I cry is one raindrop into an endless ocean.
> Color(s): retro colors (just the heaviest/brightest effects u can do)
> Overall Theme: Sad, lonely, heartbroken
> Other: Can u please resize it to 500 x 100 or crop it?
> 
> 
> *Thank You So Much!!*



Thanks for stopping by! This looks fun!
Unfortunately your render link isn't working for me though.
I still have Boobert's request to finish, and then you'll be next. Like I said above it will probably be done by tomorrow night, maybe Sunday at the latest


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

OMG! Its beautiful! I can't reall visualize sizes very well but i usually get the idea. Thanks again!


----------



## InfinityFlames

London said:


> Thanks for stopping by! This looks fun!
> Unfortunately your render link isn't working for me though.
> I still have Boobert's request to finish, and then you'll be next. Like I said above it will probably be done by tomorrow night, maybe Sunday at the latest



Ok, yeah it's not working for me anymore...  I think she deleted it, I'll find another render  
Try this one.  http://www.deviantart.com/art/Anime-Render-63-445419981


----------



## London

DaisyGirl said:


> Ok, yeah it's not working for me anymore...  I think she deleted it, I'll find another render
> Try this one.  http://www.deviantart.com/art/Anime-Render-63-445419981



Oh, so cute!
I'm at the cottage now, so it will definitely be complete soon I just don't have an exact time frame. I'm aiming for no later than tomorrow night though


----------



## InfinityFlames

London said:


> Oh, so cute!
> I'm at the cottage now, so it will definitely be complete soon I just don't have an exact time frame. I'm aiming for no later than tomorrow night though


Ok, Ty!


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Can we order twice?


----------



## London

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Can we order twice?



As many times as you want!


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Type: GFX
Render:



Spoiler: (*)>






Background image: Whatever you think works best
Text: This bird is cool, yo
Colors: Shades of blue/green but still keep it upbeat
Other: Could the font be like this?


----------



## London

@Boobert621 - Sorry for the long wait! I hope you like it  Let me know if you'd like any alterations done!



Spoiler: clicky












----------------

@DaisyGirl - Yours is still a WIP. Should be done soon 

@BirdsAreCoolYo - I'm not sure if I'll be able to work with that render (it's not even rendered actually) but I'll figure that out when I get started.


----------



## boobert621

London said:


> @Boobert621 - Sorry for the long wait! I hope you like it  Let me know if you'd like any alterations done!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you add my dreamies?
> If you can, can they have stars on them?! That's the only alterations I would like done Thank you so much London!!
> 
> Dream Villagers: Beau, Merengue, Skye, Sydney, & Bertha.


----------



## London

@boobert621 - Like this? Let me know 



Spoiler: click


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Type: Typography
Text: Big scene caf? (and  under and smaller than that)
Were movies come to life 
Font: a Hollywood kind of font
Background Image:  if you can put in black and white the wound be cool
Text Outline: nope
Preferred Size: whoever you think is best 
Other: if you can put a film wheel the wound be great
Sorry if this is a big request U_U


----------



## jessicat_197

Are these still free? If yes then:
Order Form
Type: Typography
Text: Jessica
Font: anything in a nice cursive please
Background Image: http://twentyfourzen.tumblr.com/post/37393136859
Text Outline: Yes/No NO
Preferred Size: medium 
Other: Add a graphic? This cat at the end like your dream catcher. Not a gif though but if you can't it's fine :3 : http://giphy.com/gifs/wjVuboksAs3Bu

TY in advance!!!!<333


----------



## London

@DaisyGirl - So sorry for the long wait. It's hard being on vacation and trying to fill orders on time lol ^^
Hopefully you like it! Let me know 

Version One:





Version Two:





- - - Post Merge - - -

@Crazy-Gamer and @jessicat_197 - Yours are both accepted. Will be working on BirdsAreCoolYo's next, and then both of yours 
(And yes, they are free)


----------



## InfinityFlames

London said:


> @DaisyGirl - So sorry for the long wait. It's hard being on vacation and trying to fill orders on time lol ^^
> Hopefully you like it! Let me know
> 
> Version One:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version Two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Crazy-Gamer and @jessicat_197 - Yours are both accepted. Will be working on BirdsAreCoolYo's next, and then both of yours
> (And yes, they are free)



Love it but it says taindrop instead of raindrop lol


----------



## Mayor Jessica

These are so cool ^u^ ill need to order one when i get the chance to :>


----------



## London

DaisyGirl said:


> Love it but it says taindrop instead of raindrop lol



I double checked, that's just the font. It is an "r" 
I can change the font if it's bugging you though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Jessica said:


> These are so cool ^u^ ill need to order one when i get the chance to :>



Please do! I love making them 
And I need the practice, haha


----------



## London

@BirdsAreCoolYo - I did my best with that 'render' and that font unfortunately is not free, so I used the feather one from before. If you find a font you like better (with the download link) I'll be more than happy to change it for you


----------



## London

Let me know if you'd like any changes guys! <3

@Crazy-Gamer:



Spoiler: clicky















@jessicat_197:



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## toricrossing

Type: Traditional
Current Villagers: Tangy, Wolfgang, Bruce, Tammy, Hazel, Tiffany, Sly, Eugene, Walker, Gabi
Obtained Dreamies: none
Icon for Obtained Dreamies:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shape(s): http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-gYK2TtRJNlc/Tp1XYAc72CI/AAAAAAAAFOg/VplD954mVY8/s1600/1Frames+Brushes.jpg the top right rectangle
Colors/Theme: 
Background: http://media.tumblr.com/0ca5514570b1f07a4b5b7808512614dc/tumblr_inline_n06w7mL2GY1svc4em.gif
Other: something like this http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae61/Kai-Angel/Jakerz-Fixed-v2_zps7f713e58.gif?t=1391938640 can you add the villagers names, FC, and DA ​


----------



## Mercedes

Type: Typography
Text: Mercedes <3 Danny {I would love if you could make <3 a real heart Mabye kinda leafy}
Font: http://www.dafont.com/adayinautumn.font
Background Image: http://creatiwittyblog.com/wp-conte...tumn-fall-leaves-hd-backgrounds-2-600x350.jpg
Text Outline: Yes Please.
Preferred Size: what ever you feel like. 
Other: Add a graphic, yes please > > 

I just need a new sig  having a bad day...


----------



## London

toricrossing said:


> Type: Traditional
> Current Villagers: Tangy, Wolfgang, Bruce, Tammy, Hazel, Tiffany, Sly, Eugene, Walker, Gabi
> Obtained Dreamies: none
> Icon for Obtained Dreamies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shape(s): http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-gYK2TtRJNlc/Tp1XYAc72CI/AAAAAAAAFOg/VplD954mVY8/s1600/1Frames+Brushes.jpg the top right rectangle
> Colors/Theme:
> Background: http://media.tumblr.com/0ca5514570b1f07a4b5b7808512614dc/tumblr_inline_n06w7mL2GY1svc4em.gif
> Other: something like this http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae61/Kai-Angel/Jakerz-Fixed-v2_zps7f713e58.gif?t=1391938640 can you add the villagers names, FC, and DA ​



Looks good, I'll see what I can do! 




Luckypinch said:


> Type: Typography
> Text: Mercedes <3 Danny {I would love if you could make <3 a real heart Mabye kinda leafy}
> Font: http://www.dafont.com/adayinautumn.font
> Background Image:
> Text Outline: Yes Please.
> Preferred Size: what ever you feel like.
> Other: Add a graphic, yes please > > View attachment 64754
> 
> I just need a new sig  having a bad day...



Awh, sorry to hear that 
I'll get it done for you soon. Hope you feel better <3


----------



## Mercedes

London said:


> Looks good, I'll see what I can do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awh, sorry to hear that
> I'll get it done for you soon. Hope you feel better <3


Thank you London <3


----------



## Mayor Jessica

Order Form
Type: GFX
Render: 



Spoiler: Render (Feel free to choose one)













Background Image: 



Spoiler: Background (Feel free tp pick which)













Text: You are never alone and never will be anymore
Color(s): Greenish?
Overall Theme: Tech?
Other: Could u add in light shines kinda thing? Thanks ^u^

Pls do tell if i need to change anything~


----------



## InfinityFlames

I really love it <3


----------



## London

@ToriCrossing - Here you go! It didn't even occur to me until now to ask if you knew I couldn't do moving Gifs.. lol. I did try to make it animated, but I haven't figured that out yet unfortunately. Anyways, hope you like it!



Spoiler: clicky











@LuckyPinch you're up next, then @Mayor Jessica


----------



## jessicat_197

London said:


> Let me know if you'd like any changes guys! <3
> 
> @Crazy-Gamer:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jessicat_197:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky



Oh MY Gosh!!! I love it<333 They're both beautiful!!!! 
You have a gift! c: TYSM!


----------



## London

@LuckyPinch - Few options...  I didn't know which heart you'd like so you can choose 
Oh, and I know you wanted text outline.. but the font is so thin and delicate, it looked heavy and gross ;_; 



Spoiler: clicky



Version 1:










Version 2:












- - - Post Merge - - -



jessicat_197 said:


> Oh MY Gosh!!! I love it<333 They're both beautiful!!!!
> You have a gift! c: TYSM!



Awh thanks! :3 I'm glad you like them!
Feel free to come order again anytime! <3


----------



## Mercedes

@London! I love it {first one} it's hear using one as my background and one as sig !


----------



## London

Luckypinch said:


> @London! I love it {first one} it's hear using one as my background and one as sig !



Good idea!  Glad you like it!


----------



## toricrossing

London said:


> @ToriCrossing - Here you go! It didn't even occur to me until now to ask if you knew I couldn't do moving Gifs.. lol. I did try to make it animated, but I haven't figured that out yet unfortunately. Anyways, hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LuckyPinch you're up next, then @Mayor Jessica



It's beautiful :3 Thank you. And it's fine. I don't mind that it's not animated.
I think Eugene's name is spelled Eugene


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Its cute! lol I had that font from a long time ago.


----------



## Scarlette

Type: Typography
Text: simply fiction
Font: http://www.dafont.com/jellyka-saint-andrews-queen.font
Background Image: http://i57.tinypic.com/35jy2p3.jpg
Text Outline: yes, please
Preferred Size: up to you
Other: Could you maybe add a feather at the end? I don't have a reference though so it's okay if you don't want to ^^


----------



## London

toricrossing said:


> It's beautiful :3 Thank you. And it's fine. I don't mind that it's not animated.
> I think Eugene's name is spelled Eugene



Oh gosh, I'm so sorry. I updated the original post with the correct one :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Scarlette said:


> Type: Typography
> Text: simply fiction
> Font: http://www.dafont.com/jellyka-saint-andrews-queen.font
> Background Image: http://i57.tinypic.com/35jy2p3.jpg
> Text Outline: yes, please
> Preferred Size: up to you
> Other: Could you maybe add a feather at the end? I don't have a reference though so it's okay if you don't want to ^^



Everything looks fine!
I'll be working on it tomorrow after @Mayor Jessica's is complete


----------



## Scarlette

@London: thank you! can't wait ;v


----------



## London

@Mayor Jessica - Here it is! Hopefully you like it :3 Let me know if something looks off!


----------



## Mayor Jessica

London said:


> @Mayor Jessica - Here it is! Hopefully you like it :3 Let me know if something looks off!



Omg adorable thank you ^u^


----------



## LunaLight

Type: GFX 


Spoiler: Render










 Background Image: Any that you feel looks good with the theme! 
Text: "The heart may be weak but deep inside, there's a light that never goes out."
Color: Light Pink
Overall Theme: Pink, and what you think looks like  Surprise meeee ^_^

Thank you!


----------



## London

@Scarlette - Here you go! Gave you the option with and without text outline - I'm torn between them 
Let me know if anything looks off! 



Spoiler: clicky
















- - - Post Merge - - -



KalelACNL said:


> Type: GFX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Render
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Background Image: Any that you feel looks good with the theme!
> Text: "The heart may be weak but deep inside, there's a light that never goes out."
> Color: Light Pink
> Overall Theme: Pink, and what you think looks like  Surprise meeee ^_^
> 
> Thank you!



Looks fun!! 
I'll get this done soon.


----------



## PrincessBella

Type: Traditional
Current Villagers: Gayle, Wendy, Diva, Benjamin, Octavian, Doc, Henry and T Bone
Obtained Dreamies: Bella
Icon for Obtained Dreamies: Heart
Shape(s): Butterfly
Colors/Theme: Pink and purple
Background: http://wallsistah.com/pink-glitter-desktop-backgrounds-hd-wallpapers/
Other: Can you make it look cute
Can you add my un obtained dreamies: Tia,Ruby,Merengue and Lily.


----------



## London

@KalelACNL and @PrincessBella - I'm not feeling well today at all. It doesn't help that I'm away from home this week either. I might try to work on them tonight but I just wanted to apologize in advance if they're not complete right away.  I really will try my best to get them done by at least tomorrow night. 

@Everyone else - feel free to keep requesting if you don't mind waiting. Hopefully I'll start feeling better soon and my speed will pick back up. Thanks for understanding  xx


----------



## Mercedes

((( LONDON!!! GET BETTER SOON


----------



## Mayor Jessica

Sorry ur feeling bad T^T (Could u resize the graphic u made me to 400x150?)


----------



## London

Mayor Jessica said:


> Sorry ur feeling bad T^T (Could u resize the graphic u made me to 400x150?)



I can't resize it without it getting blurry and losing quality. I can cut it, but it loses some of its effect. That's why I ask for sizing before I start 



Spoiler: 400x150











- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> ((( LONDON!!! GET BETTER SOON



Thanks girly <3


----------



## InfinityFlames

Get Better Soon!


----------



## Mayor Jessica

London said:


> I can't resize it without it getting blurry and losing quality. I can cut it, but it loses some of its effect. That's why I ask for sizing before I start
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 400x150



ahh sorry about that i mustve not copied the size part of the order form but it still looks amazing (also i love the font on this i forgot to mention lol)


----------



## LunaLight

It's okay, I completely understand. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## London

Mayor Jessica said:


> ahh sorry about that i mustve not copied the size part of the order form but it still looks amazing (also i love the font on this i forgot to mention lol)



That's okay! Yeah the font is called Trench.. kind of a techno font, thought it fit quite well 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KalelACNL said:


> It's okay, I completely understand. I hope you feel better soon!



Thanks! <3 I'm aiming for tomorrow


----------



## London

@Kalel Kitten - So sorry for the long wait. I started to feel a bit better this evening so I felt rejuvenated enough to work on yours. I really like how it turned out <3 Let me know if anything looks off, though!


----------



## InfinityFlames

Can I have the same exact thing, but resized to iPad lock screen size? If you could that would be great!


----------



## London

DaisyGirl said:


> Can I have the same exact thing, but resized to iPad lock screen size? If you could that would be great!



Exact same thing as what? The one I did for you?
Anything that size I'd have to start again basically. Dimensions are a lot bigger so I can't just stretch it out


----------



## Mayor Jessica

I have a quick question London ^u^ for the render image u used for my sig, did u take out the white background?


----------



## London

Mayor Jessica said:


> I have a quick question London ^u^ for the render image u used for my sig, did u take out the white background?



Yeah, I had to cut the render out to be able to use it xD


----------



## LunaLight

Thank you so much, I love it!


----------



## London

Kalel Kitten said:


> Thank you so much, I love it!



Glad you like it!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@PrincessBella - Here you go, sorry for the long wait!
Let me know if anything looks off or you'd like anything changed.



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## PrincessBella

London said:


> Glad you like it!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @PrincessBella - Here you go, sorry for the long wait!
> Let me know if anything looks off or you'd like anything changed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky



Could you add my friend code: 3454-1552-2014 and my dream address: 7600-4501-5301 and at the top can you put Mayor Angel Of Kitten. thanks


----------



## London

PrincessBella said:


> Could you add my friend code: 3454-1552-2014 and my dream address: 7600-4501-5301 and at the top can you put Mayor Angel Of Kitten. thanks



You guys need to specify in your order forms if you want stuff like that added.



Spoiler


----------



## InfinityFlames

Then, can you re-do it to lock screen dimensions? I would pay you


----------



## London

DaisyGirl said:


> Then, can you re-do it to lock screen dimensions? I would pay you



Yeah, I can definitely do that for you 
Which iPad do you have?


----------



## PrincessBella

London said:


> You guys need to specify in your order forms if you want stuff like that added.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thanks it's now perfect!

- - - Post Merge - - -



London said:


> You guys need to specify in your order forms if you want stuff like that added.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Just 1 more thing can you put Bella as un obtained. That's all the changes I need.


----------



## London

PrincessBella said:


> Thanks it's now perfect!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Just 1 more thing can you put Bella as un obtained. That's all the changes I need.



lol you said she was obtained in your order form.
I'll make the changes soon.


----------



## InfinityFlames

I have an iPad mini


----------



## London

@DaisyGirl - Keep in mind I couldn't make the proportions the exact same, as they are totally different sizes. I think it captures the same essence, though. Here's a watermarked version until I get approval/payment from you (just because it's so big/took some time) 

Oh, this also isn't the true size. Its actually 2048 x 1536, so you'll get the proper size afterwards as well!


Spoiler


----------



## Axeler137

I have no idea why you don't have a rating yet.
Have a free excellent rating! :3


----------



## starlark

(just a side note, the last example on the right of your typography sigs is a lyric from Mr Brightside by the Killers :') I love that song!)
*Type:* GFX

*Render:* http://fav.me/d7wnjob (the left one, if you can't do that just let me know!)

*Background Image:*


Spoiler: blep











*Text: *
Je remue le ciel, le jour, la nuit
Je danse avec le vent, la pluie (if that's too long just the first line please ^^)

*Color(s):* gold for the text please 

*Overall Theme:* night/ sky? idk xD

*Other:* A MASSIVE THANK YOU :*


----------



## London

Axeler137 said:


> I have no idea why you don't have a rating yet.
> Have a free excellent rating! :3



Thank you so much! 
I have actually been meaning to request an overworld from you, but every time I check out your shop your slots are always full!
At least that's a good thing for you though 

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> (just a side note, the last example on the right of your typography sigs is a lyric from Mr Brightside by the Killers :') I love that song!)
> *Type:* GFX
> 
> *Render:* http://fav.me/d7wnjob (the left one, if you can't do that just let me know!)
> 
> *Background Image:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: blep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text: *
> Je remue le ciel, le jour, la nuit
> Je danse avec le vent, la pluie (if that's too long just the first line please ^^)
> 
> *Color(s):* gold for the text please
> 
> *Overall Theme:* night/ sky? idk xD
> 
> *Other:* A MASSIVE THANK YOU :*



Looks very interesting! I'll get started on it soon 
Is 500 x 150 a good size for you?


----------



## Axeler137

London said:


> Thank you so much!
> I have actually been meaning to request an overworld from you, but every time I check out your shop your slots are always full!
> At least that's a good thing for you though



Oh. Hm. I think i need to change my title then because I have never been full on Overworld requests. 5/5 means 5 spots are open! lol I'll have to update that or something. 
And, you are very welcome!


----------



## starlark

London said:


> Looks very interesting! I'll get started on it soon
> Is 500 x 150 a good size for you?



Yeah! It sounds good. I'm quite new to all these dimensions things, are we talking w x h or vice versa?


----------



## London

Axeler137 said:


> Oh. Hm. I think i need to change my title then because I have never been full on Overworld requests. 5/5 means 5 spots are open! lol I'll have to update that or something.
> And, you are very welcome!



OH! I always thought you had 5 out of 5 full! I feel silly now 
Gonna come request soon then, thanks! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> Yeah! It sounds good. I'm quite new to all these dimensions things, are we talking w x h or vice versa?



That would be 500 in width and 150 in height. That's the normal size for a sig, but the height can go to a max of 250 and the width can go all the way to 715. I would suggest 150 though because you have a few lines of text and your signature cannot exceed a certain limit. On my original post theres a link for signature limits if you need to refer back to it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@PrincessBella



Spoiler: Bella as Un-obtained


----------



## starlark

London said:


> That would be 500 in width and 150 in height. That's the normal size for a sig, but the height can go to a max of 250 and the width can go all the way to 715. I would suggest 150 though because you have a few lines of text and your signature cannot exceed a certain limit. On my original post theres a link for signature limits if you need to refer back to it



Okay! Yeah, that sounds good. c: Take your time and thanks for doing this!


----------



## PrincessBella

London said:


> OH! I always thought you had 5 out of 5 full! I feel silly now
> Gonna come request soon then, thanks! <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That would be 500 in width and 150 in height. That's the normal size for a sig, but the height can go to a max of 250 and the width can go all the way to 715. I would suggest 150 though because you have a few lines of text and your signature cannot exceed a certain limit. On my original post theres a link for signature limits if you need to refer back to it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @PrincessBella
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bella as Un-obtained



When I click it all I see is a empty box

- - - Post Merge - - -



London said:


> OH! I always thought you had 5 out of 5 full! I feel silly now
> Gonna come request soon then, thanks! <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That would be 500 in width and 150 in height. That's the normal size for a sig, but the height can go to a max of 250 and the width can go all the way to 715. I would suggest 150 though because you have a few lines of text and your signature cannot exceed a certain limit. On my original post theres a link for signature limits if you need to refer back to it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @PrincessBella
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bella as Un-obtained



When I click the spoiler I don't see anything


----------



## London

PrincessBella said:


> When I click it all I see is a empty box
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> When I click the spoiler I don't see anything



It's there for me. Weird. Maybe your computer isn't loading it?


----------



## Axeler137

I've been meaning to do this also. Lol.
Hope this isn't too much D:

Type: GFX
Render: http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130604183547/wreckitralph/images/f/f2/Wreck_it_ralph_art.png
Background Image: http://images6.fanpop.com/image/photos/33400000/Wreck-It-Ralph-wreck-it-ralph-33406949-1920-804.jpg
Text: I am bad and that is good, I will never be good and that's not bad, there's no one I'd rather be than me
Color(s): Whatever you think is best. 
Overall Theme: Something like the one you did for SOTW #2. Almost hardcore graphic but not extreme. If that makes sense Dx
Other: Nope! If you have any questions just ask


----------



## London

Axeler137 said:


> I've been meaning to do this also. Lol.
> Hope this isn't too much D:
> 
> Type: GFX
> Render: http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130604183547/wreckitralph/images/f/f2/Wreck_it_ralph_art.png
> Background Image: http://images6.fanpop.com/image/photos/33400000/Wreck-It-Ralph-wreck-it-ralph-33406949-1920-804.jpg
> Text: I am bad and that is good, I will never be good and that's not bad, there's no one I'd rather be than me
> Color(s): Whatever you think is best.
> Overall Theme: Something like the one you did for SOTW #2. Almost hardcore graphic but not extreme. If that makes sense Dx
> Other: Nope! If you have any questions just ask



Ooh, I love Wreck It Ralph. Best quote too 
Is it weird I'm nervous? It's like if WonderK were to request something... because you are so good at GFX it's like you'll really notice if something looks bad, LOL 
I'll try to make it look awesome for you, though 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@StarLark - Here you go! The theme and background were actually so easy for me to work it, so it all kind of flowed really nicely. 
I don't speak French but I looked up the quote, so I decided to go with a whimsical/smokey theme. Hopefully you like it!
Let me know if anything looks weird


----------



## Axeler137

London said:


> Ooh, I love Wreck It Ralph. Best quote too
> Is it weird I'm nervous? It's like if WonderK were to request something... because you are so good at GFX it's like you'll really notice if something looks bad, LOL
> I'll try to make it look awesome for you, though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @StarLark - Here you go! The theme and background were actually so easy for me to work it, so it all kind of flowed really nicely.
> I don't speak French but I looked up the quote, so I decided to go with a whimsical/smokey theme. Hopefully you like it!
> Let me know if anything looks weird



Oh no bby you are fine! Take your time with it. And trust your judgment, its your biggest asset! 
You'll do great!


----------



## Gregriii

Type: GFX
Render: http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...-image-kiyotaka-ishimaru-36497590-721-787.png
Background Image: http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2013/340/b/2/school_hallway_by_benjamin_the_fox-d6x0s84.jpg
Text: Ultimate Moral Compass (Different fonts maybe?)
Color(s): Red, White... his color hair...
Overall Theme: IDK Something that fits
Other: Nein


----------



## starlark

London said:


> @StarLark - Here you go! The theme and background were actually so easy for me to work it, so it all kind of flowed really nicely.
> I don't speak French but I looked up the quote, so I decided to go with a whimsical/smokey theme. Hopefully you like it!
> Let me know if anything looks weird



Oh my gosh, thank you SOOO SOOO much! it looks so awesome ;-; nothing at all is wrong with it! And haha, I don't speak French too good either, it's a couple of lines from the chorus of the first song I properly heard in French. 
Again thank you so much, you're so talented!


----------



## London

Axeler137 said:


> Oh no bby you are fine! Take your time with it. And trust your judgment, its your biggest asset!
> You'll do great!



asnjsdjkdb okay  thanks! :3



Gregriii said:


> Type: GFX
> Render: http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...-image-kiyotaka-ishimaru-36497590-721-787.png
> Background Image: http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2013/340/b/2/school_hallway_by_benjamin_the_fox-d6x0s84.jpg
> Text: Super Duper Ultimate Moral Compass (Different fonts maybe?)
> Color(s): Red, White... his color hair...
> Overall Theme: IDK Something that fits
> Other: Nein



Looks good! I'll start it as soon as I'm done Axeler's 



starlark said:


> Oh my gosh, thank you SOOO SOOO much! it looks so awesome ;-; nothing at all is wrong with it! And haha, I don't speak French too good either, it's a couple of lines from the chorus of the first song I properly heard in French.
> Again thank you so much, you're so talented!



Awh, thanks! I'm so happy you like it!


----------



## London

@Axeler - Hopefully you like it! I've been staring at it for the past few hours, doing a few edits here and there, and I think I'm finally happy with it. Oh and I actually found a Wreck It Ralph font! I was so happy when I saw it lol
Of course let me know if you'd like anything changed! <3


----------



## Axeler137

London said:


> @Axeler - Hopefully you like it! I've been staring at it for the past few hours, doing a few edits here and there, and I think I'm finally happy with it. Oh and I actually found a Wreck It Ralph font! I was so happy when I saw it lol
> Of course let me know if you'd like anything changed! <3



Omg, this is like really good! 0-0 it's wonderful!!!!!
I really like the lightning and everything. And you have to show me where you got the text!
I feel like we are like sharing craft or cooking secrets xD
You did amazing! I'll be back fo sho.


----------



## London

Axeler137 said:


> Omg, this is like really good! 0-0 it's wonderful!!!!!
> I really like the lightning and everything. And you have to show me where you got the text!
> I feel like we are like sharing craft or cooking secrets xD
> You did amazing! I'll be back fo sho.



Glad you like it!!  
Yeah, we totally are! I love this community, everyone *most* people are so nice and super helpful uwu
I'll go through my history and leave you the link to the font on your profile!


----------



## London

@Gregriii - Yours is almost done, like 90%
I'm just not quite happy with it yet xD

If anyone wants to request something, I'm free most of the long weekend! <3


----------



## Gregriii

you can post the wip if u want :3


----------



## London

Gregriii said:


> you can post the wip if u want :3



Okay. Here's what it looks like so far:






It's not that I don't like it, I just think it looks too... bright? Colourful? I dunno. Any suggestions or things you like/ don't like?
I usually don't post them until I'm 100% happy with it, so be nice


----------



## Cam1

London said:


> Okay. Here's what it looks like so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I don't like it, I just think it looks too... bright? Colourful? I dunno. Any suggestions or things you like/ don't like?
> I usually don't post them until I'm 100% happy with it, so be nice


I really like that! Gregriii and London could I use this in my siggy as well? XD


----------



## London

PokeCam420 said:


> I really like that! Gregriii and London could I use this in my siggy as well? XD



Thanks! As long as Gregriii is okay with it (it's his first and foremost) then I'm fine with that too


----------



## Gregriii

I like it very much! But... I think that the ice doesn't fits with the image and background and, the splatters can be white? And yes, why not? If I had paid for that maybe I could say no, but... Yes, you can use it xd


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> I like it very much! But... I think that the ice doesn't fits with the image and background and, the splatters can be white? And yes, why not? If I had paid for that maybe I could say no, but... Yes, you can use it xd


XD Thanks! I would never ask had you payed for it XDDD


----------



## London

Gregriii said:


> I like it very much! But... I think that the ice doesn't fits with the image and background and, the splatters can be white? And yes, why not? If I had paid for that maybe I could say no, but... Yes, you can use it xd



I don't see ice, but maybe are you referring to the white splatters behind him? I thought they were too solid/bright.
I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Cam1

Type: Typography
Text: IV Breeding 
Font: Anything that fits the rules and prices tags I ordered earlier
Background Image: http://th01.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2012/046/2/e/sapphire_starfield_by_lqst-d4pt5y9.png
Text Outline: (( Yes/No )) No
Preferred Size: Same size as price and rules, maybe a bit bigger
Other: (( i.e. Add a graphic )) Could you add these to it, just kinda sitting there?


Spoiler



http://www.psypokes.com/dex/picdex/minis/131.png
http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...lverjashex/images/6/6e/Overworld_Squirtle.png
http://www.psypokes.com/dex/picdex/minis/303.png
Any of the front facing ones: http://th00.deviantart.net/fs71/200H/f/2014/197/d/2/733s_by_othienka-d7qxi4y.png
Again, any frontwards: http://pokengine.org/play/_img/_pkmn/1/_overworlds/182.png?1384103888
And any other pokemon overworlds you see fit if this isnt enough XD


----------



## BellGreen

I've been meaning to request for a while! 

*Type:* Typography
*Text: * "BellGreen"
*Font:* This one here: http://www.dafont.com/caprica-sans.font
*Background Image:* http://www.hdwallpapersinn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/green-and-white-piano-hd-wallpapers.jpg
*Text Outline:* No
*Preferred Size:* Preferably maximum size for signature guidelines
*Other:* If you could put this sprite (x) or (x) somewhere in the signature, that would be great (if it both don't look very good, you don't have to use them). Thanks so much, and please take your time with it!


----------



## InfinityFlames

How much are you asking? I am trying to save up >.< Also, do u take IG bells? If not, tbt is fine >.<


----------



## London

PokeCam420 said:


> Type: Typography
> Text: IV Breeding
> Font: Anything that fits the rules and prices tags I ordered earlier
> Background Image: http://th01.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2012/046/2/e/sapphire_starfield_by_lqst-d4pt5y9.png
> Text Outline: (( Yes/No )) No
> Preferred Size: Same size as price and rules, maybe a bit bigger
> Other: (( i.e. Add a graphic )) Could you add these to it, just kinda sitting there?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.psypokes.com/dex/picdex/minis/131.png
> http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...lverjashex/images/6/6e/Overworld_Squirtle.png
> http://www.psypokes.com/dex/picdex/minis/303.png
> Any of the front facing ones: http://th00.deviantart.net/fs71/200H/f/2014/197/d/2/733s_by_othienka-d7qxi4y.png
> Again, any frontwards: http://pokengine.org/play/_img/_pkmn/1/_overworlds/182.png?1384103888
> And any other pokemon overworlds you see fit if this isnt enough XD





BellGreen said:


> I've been meaning to request for a while!
> 
> *Type:* Typography
> *Text: * "BellGreen"
> *Font:* This one here: http://www.dafont.com/caprica-sans.font
> *Background Image:* http://www.hdwallpapersinn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/green-and-white-piano-hd-wallpapers.jpg
> *Text Outline:* No
> *Preferred Size:* Preferably maximum size for signature guidelines
> *Other:* If you could put this sprite (x) or (x) somewhere in the signature, that would be great (if it both don't look very good, you don't have to use them). Thanks so much, and please take your time with it!



Looks good! I'll get started on both of these soon


----------



## BellGreen

----


----------



## London

DaisyGirl said:


> How much are you asking? I am trying to save up >.< Also, do u take IG bells? If not, tbt is fine >.<



You know what, just have it for free  Most of the basic elements was done already for your signature, it was just a matter of recreating it and making it look ok with the different dimensions.
I'll VM you the link to it on my photobucket in a bit!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellGreen said:


> The title says FREE REQUESTS



Don't worry, they are  She was asking about an iPad background that I did for her, they usually count as special requests


----------



## InfinityFlames

:O tysm!! <3 <3 I'll tip though!


----------



## Gregriii

Huuum, so, a facebook cover would be like a banner, so, we can requests banners?


----------



## BellGreen

London said:


> Don't worry, they are  She was asking about an iPad background that I did for her, they usually count as special requests



Yeah, I realized it wasn't actually about a signature from the look of your reply xP Sorry about that!


----------



## London

Gregriii said:


> Huuum, so, a facebook cover would be like a banner, so, we can requests banners?



I suppose, yeah! I was thinking about adding a "Special Requests" section in, but I didn't think anyone would request anything tbh
I wouldn't even know what a fair price would be for that  Cheaper than Facebook covers probably...

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellGreen said:


> Yeah, I realized it wasn't actually about a signature from the look of your reply xP Sorry about that!



No need to apologize! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Gregriii - I like this much better - still has a tiny bit of faded colour so it's not too washed out, but definitely more toned down 
Let me know what you think, though!


----------



## Gregriii

I prefer the older version but whitout the "ice" splatters and changing the blue ones into white, could you make that? Sorry for being so problematic >.<


----------



## London

Gregriii said:


> I prefer the older version but whitout the "ice" splatters and changing the blue ones into white, could you make that? Sorry for being so problematic >.<



Oh okay, I wasn't sure what you meant at first. But you're right, it looks good this way 
Sometimes you stare at things for so long, it's good to get someone's opinion. Sorry for screwing it up so many times xD
_Hopefully_ this is better now!


----------



## Gregriii

Genial. (Awesome)

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw, can I re request??? xd

- - - Post Merge - - -

If i can I will request now if not just ignore me xd



Type: GFX
Render: (( Please link me )) http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2014/015/7/9/sonia_nevermind_render_by_janoneee-d729ud5.png
Background Image: (( Please link me )) http://www.listofwonders.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/neuschwanstein_castle_germany_winter.jpg
Text: Ultimate princess
Color(s): idk blue yellow?
Overall Theme: Cold?
Size: (( Default is 500 x 150 ))
Other:


----------



## London

Gregriii said:


> Genial. (Awesome)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> btw, can I re request??? xd
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If i can I will request now if not just ignore me xd
> 
> 
> 
> Type: GFX
> Render: (( Please link me )) http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2014/015/7/9/sonia_nevermind_render_by_janoneee-d729ud5.png
> Background Image: (( Please link me )) http://www.listofwonders.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/neuschwanstein_castle_germany_winter.jpg
> Text: Ultimate princess
> Color(s): idk blue yellow?
> Overall Theme: Cold?
> Size: (( Default is 500 x 150 ))
> Other:



 Of course! Looks very pretty, I'm excited. I just have to finish up with PokeCam's request and BellGreen's request, then I'll get started on yours.
I think it's a good sign that you're re-requesting?? lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

@PokeCam - Same font was used as your other headings, so it will go nicely. 
On the first version, I added a few more sprites in - Don't hesitate to tell me if you hate my choices  they were entirely by random/whichever ones I thought would fit. I thought it was cute to make them sitting on the edge of the letters.
On the second version, I just wanted to show you what they look like sitting in a line at the top. 
It's entirely up to you which one you prefer! Let me know if you'd like any changes made 



Spoiler: IV Breeding



Version 1:




Version 2:


----------



## London

@BellGreen - Had way too much fun with this xD
I did have to alter the background you gave me with a green overlay though. It had too much white in it so half the text wouldn't show. Hopefully that's ok!
Oh, they are all 715 x 250 (max sig dimensions)



Spoiler: The evolution of BellGreen's tag... 



So, I tried using the clarinet you gave me... and it looked OK:





Then I thought I'd try to find my own clarinet. This one was just a solid black, so I could integrate it with the background:





Then I had an idea and came up with this:







It's totally up to you which one you use, though! xD And let me know if there are any changes I can make for ya


----------



## BellGreen

I kept scrolling through that spoiler and it just got better and better, actually xD I'll actually add them all into my signature since I love them all and I wouldn't want to waste hard work :x Thanks so much!


----------



## London

BellGreen said:


> I kept scrolling through that spoiler and it just got better and better, actually xD I'll actually add them all into my signature since I love them all and I wouldn't want to waste hard work :x Thanks so much!



Ah, that was my plan! 
And yeah, feel free to just use the one(s) you want, honestly. I'm just glad I was able to make you something you liked!


----------



## Cam1

London said:


> Of course! Looks very pretty, I'm excited. I just have to finish up with PokeCam's request and BellGreen's request, then I'll get started on yours.
> I think it's a good sign that you're re-requesting?? lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @PokeCam - Same font was used as your other headings, so it will go nicely.
> On the first version, I added a few more sprites in - Don't hesitate to tell me if you hate my choices  they were entirely by random/whichever ones I thought would fit. I thought it was cute to make them sitting on the edge of the letters.
> On the second version, I just wanted to show you what they look like sitting in a line at the top.
> It's entirely up to you which one you prefer! Let me know if you'd like any changes made
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: IV Breeding
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2:


I like the first one much better! Could you add something on top or somewhere in the R, Second E, and I in breeeding? Maybe Bellossom and Poilitoed?


----------



## Cam1

Nevermind about the above  I like the way it looks in the shop

- - - Post Merge - - -

Type: Typography
Text: ACNL Purposes
Font: Same as IV Breeding
Background Image: Same as IV Breeding
Text Outline: (( Yes/No )) No
Preferred Size:  Same as IV Breeding
Other: (( i.e. Add a graphic )) Could you add the cutesy little sprites of Freya, Frobert, Drift, Gayle Dizzy, Rocco, Francine, Anabelle, and Chester? Sitting on the letters, like the pokemon one 
Thanks!


----------



## Mercedes

Type: GFX
Render: 



Spoiler







Background image: http://dingo.care2.com/pictures/greenliving/3/2440.large.jpg
Text: The only one who will cry, when falls over. 
Colors: warm, fall like colors
Overall theme: fall 
Size: 300x250
Other: have fun with it, like with effects etc,  <3


----------



## London

PokeCam420 said:


> Nevermind about the above  I like the way it looks in the shop
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Type: Typography
> Text: ACNL Purposes
> Font: Same as IV Breeding
> Background Image: Same as IV Breeding
> Text Outline: (( Yes/No )) No
> Preferred Size:  Same as IV Breeding
> Other: (( i.e. Add a graphic )) Could you add the cutesy little sprites of Freya, Frobert, Drift, Gayle Dizzy, Rocco, Francine, Anabelle, and Chester? Sitting on the letters, like the pokemon one
> Thanks!



Ok, sure thing! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Type: GFX
> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65747
> 
> 
> Background image: http://dingo.care2.com/pictures/greenliving/3/2440.large.jpg
> Text: The only one who will cry, when falls over.
> Colors: warm, fall like colors
> Overall theme: fall
> Size: 300x250
> Other: have fun with it, like with effects etc,  <3



Looks fun!!  I'll get working on this soon


----------



## BellGreen

*Type:* GFX
*Render:* http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...___love_live___render__by_niu_gl0-d70fk6j.png 
*Background Image:* You can choose
*Text:* "Love Live"
*Color(s):* I'd like it to be blue
*Overall Theme: * Musical/Blue (music notes in background/as effects, etc.)
*Size: * Any size is fine
*Other:* Thanks again!


----------



## London

BellGreen said:


> *Type:* GFX
> *Render:* http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...___love_live___render__by_niu_gl0-d70fk6j.png
> *Background Image:* You can choose
> *Text:* "Love Live"
> *Color(s):* I'd like it to be blue
> *Overall Theme: * Musical/Blue (music notes in background/as effects, etc.)
> *Size: * Any size is fine
> *Other:* Thanks again!



Looks good! I'll let you know when its ready!


----------



## Mercedes

Type: Traditional
Current Villagers: Muffy, Jitters, Mira, Marshal, Alli, Tucker, Apllo, Ren?e, Fauna. 
Obtained Dreamies: Mira 
Icon for Obtained Dreamies: http://media.tumblr.com/1519c4b35bf51682543a4f532d123788/tumblr_inline_mpkukl7sC71qz4rgp.gif 
Shape(s): Tree shaped  
Colors/Theme: orange fall 
Background: http://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsg8h1PhyX1qm7xl2o1_400.gif
Other, add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To marshal and Fauna  and put in a coroner "for sale PM"


----------



## London

@PokeCam - Let me know if anything looks weird!






- - - Post Merge - - -

OK, here's my agenda for tonight:

1. LuckyPinch's GFX order
2. BellGreen's GFX order
3. LuckyPinch's traditional order

If anyone else wants to request something I'll add it to my list


----------



## Cam1

Thank you! Now my shop is practically complete


----------



## London

PokeCam420 said:


> Thank you! Now my shop is practically complete



I did a bit of lurking and checked it out - it looks very nice and clean and organized! 
If any of the other shops want some headings let me know!


----------



## Cam1

London said:


> I did a bit of lurking and checked it out - it looks very nice and clean and organized!
> If any of the other shops want some headings let me know!


I will!


----------



## London

@LuckyPinch - Finished! Hope you like it 
Let me know if there are any changes you'd like!
(You gave me the right dimensions, right? 300 x 250? Just an odd size )


----------



## Gregriii

how is going my sig? :3


----------



## London

Gregriii said:


> how is going my sig? :3



Oh no, I completely forgot about your order, I'm so sorry 
I'm just about to go to sleep, but I'll bump your request to the very top of my list. I knew I was missing something - had a weird feeling.
I'll try to get it done quick for you, thanks for reminding me! And sorry again <3


----------



## Mercedes

London said:


> @LuckyPinch - Finished! Hope you like it
> Let me know if there are any changes you'd like!
> (You gave me the right dimensions, right? 300 x 250? Just an odd size )



Poop I ment 250x300 it's fine though!


----------



## London

Luckypinch said:


> Poop I ment 250x300 it's fine though!



It can't be over 300px tall anyways - max for a sig is 250px


----------



## Mercedes

London said:


> It can't be over 300px tall anyways - max for a sig is 250px



Oh xD I was gonna keep it under spoiler lol


----------



## London

Finally done! Sorry about the wait guys. As usual let me know if anything looks weird or you'd like any changes made 

@Gregriii





@BellGreen





Going to start on LuckyPinch's traditional request soon ​


----------



## Cam1

Type: GFX
Render: (( Please link me )) [x] [x]
Background Image: (( Please link me )) Anything, preferably a beach.
Text: Under the guy: "Sonia-san, I think I have poison in my lower body" and under the girl: "Lower body? Understood!"
Color(s): whatever looks nice 
Overall Theme: Anything that looks good to you 
Size: (( Default is 500 x 150 )) Default
Other: Thanks!


----------



## London

PokeCam420 said:


> Type: GFX
> Render: (( Please link me )) [x] [x]
> Background Image: (( Please link me )) Anything, preferably a beach.
> Text: Under the guy: "Sonia-san, I think I have poison in my lower body" and under the girl: "Lower body? Understood!"
> Color(s): whatever looks nice
> Overall Theme: Anything that looks good to you
> Size: (( Default is 500 x 150 )) Default
> Other: Thanks!



Hahahaha those quotes. Looks fun!
I'll get to it as soon as I'm done with LuckyPinch's sig


----------



## BellGreen

Thanks again!  I really like it.


----------



## Cam1

London said:


> Hahahaha those quotes. Looks fun!
> I'll get to it as soon as I'm done with LuckyPinch's sig


Okay! And their are straight from the game XD God Teruteru is frickin perverted XD


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Do you do banners?


----------



## London

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Do you do banners?



I haven't done one yet, but I probably could. It would be counted as a special request though. I'm just not sure about pricing. Maybe for 100tbt?


----------



## London

Hey guys,
I'm sorry for not being on very much, and also for not yet completing LuckyPinch's & PokeCam's orders. I was going to work on them yesterday, but I got called into work and now thanks to a bunch of people who left, I have 40 hours this week and 45 hours next week -gotta love retail ^^

Anyways, I *will* get to both of your orders soon (possibly tonight) so please be patient with me.
Unfortunately real life just gets in the way sometimes, what can ya do? 

If anyone else wants to order something, *feel free to*  But just know it will take me slightly longer to complete it now that I'm working more hours.

Thanks for your understanding and patience <33 
​


----------



## Cam1

I completely understand! No worries! Take as much time as you need


----------



## London

My apologies for being so late with these. Work has been insane - not only did they give me so many hours, but they've also given me a couple of new people to train, but no extra help. I've been *exhausted* :/ 
Anyways, I'm hoping the worst is over now and I'll be able to be on here a little more.


---------------------------------------

@LuckyPinch - Couldn't work with the shape and that background. Found something you might like though.


Spoiler











@PokeCam420





As usual, let me know if there are any changes you'd like ​


----------



## Cam1

London said:


> My apologies for being so late with these. Work has been insane - not only did they give me so many hours, but they've also given me a couple of new people to train, but no extra help. I've been *exhausted* :/
> Anyways, I'm hoping the worst is over now and I'll be able to be on here a little more.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> @LuckyPinch - Couldn't work with the shape and that background. Found something you might like though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PokeCam420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, let me know if there are any changes you'd like ​


Its great! Thank you! I would tip you, but I only have like 40 TBTB


----------



## London

PokeCam420 said:


> Its great! Thank you! I would tip you, but I only have like 40 TBTB



Hey no worries - it took so long I wouldn't feel comfortable with a tip! 
Glad you like it


----------



## London

BUMP!!

C'mon guys I'm off ALL weekend and want to make you all some sigs!


----------



## Cam1

Im waiting on RJ to fill out some forms for the rest of our shop's typography sigs. I will tell him to try and have it done tonight or at least by tomorrow


----------



## London

PokeCam420 said:


> Im waiting on RJ to fill out some forms for the rest of our shop's typography sigs. I will tell him to try and have it done tonight or at least by tomorrow



Awesome!
Take your time  I am still able to fill requests past the weekend, I'll just have to force myself to work on them after work lol ^^


----------



## JayTrain

I am here!

Type: Typography
Text: EV Training 
Font: look at background image
Background Image: matching to the ones you did for PokeCam420
Text Outline: (( *Yes*/No ))
Preferred Size: Same size as pokecam420
Other: (( i.e. Add a graphic ))

Anything I missed, sorry I tend to do that sometimes.


----------



## Frjck

*Type:* GFX
*Render:* This please  
*Background Image:* Boop
*Text:* ?Once you do something, you never forget. Even if you can?t remember.? ??Spirited Away,? 2001
*Color(s):* Light brown and dark brown
*Size:* Default please 
*Other:* Could you make the text have a light brown filling and dark brown border?

Feel free to take your time c: <3


----------



## London

RJtheACPlayer said:


> I am here!
> 
> Type: Typography
> Text: EV Training
> Font: look at background image
> Background Image: matching to the ones you did for PokeCam420
> Text Outline: (( *Yes*/No ))
> Preferred Size: Same size as pokecam420
> Other: (( i.e. Add a graphic ))
> 
> Anything I missed, sorry I tend to do that sometimes.



Looks good! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frjck said:


> *Type:* GFX
> *Render:* This please
> *Background Image:* Boop
> *Text:* “Once you do something, you never forget. Even if you can’t remember.” –“Spirited Away,” 2001
> *Color(s):* Light brown and dark brown
> *Size:* Default please
> *Other:* Could you make the text have a light brown filling and dark brown border?
> 
> Feel free to take your time c: <3



Everything looks good except your background image isn't showing up for me.. Broken link maybe?


----------



## Frjck

Sorry about that! Could find the original one so here is a new one! Hopefully it still fits theme, and could you keep the signature in the corner? I don't to leave out the credit for the original artist! c:


----------



## BellGreen

*Type:* GFX
*Render:*(x)
*Background Image:* You can choose
*Text:* "Love Live"
*Color(s):* Bright orange/bright green
*Overall Theme: * Musical (music notes)
*Size: * 500 x 200
*Other:* Thanks! Please take your time with it.


----------



## London

Frjck said:


> Sorry about that! Could find the original one so here is a new one! Hopefully it still fits theme, and could you keep the signature in the corner? I don't to leave out the credit for the original artist! c:



Sure thing, I'll see what I can do 

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellGreen said:


> *Type:* GFX
> *Render:*(x)
> *Background Image:* You can choose
> *Text:* "Love Live"
> *Color(s):* Bright orange/bright green
> *Overall Theme: * Musical (music notes)
> *Size: * 500 x 200
> *Other:* Thanks! Please take your time with it.



Yay, yours are always so fun to do! 
I'll let ya know when it's complete


----------



## Mercedes

Ay London can you remove fanuna and add Winnie to my sig? Thanks gurl. Xox


----------



## Cam1

Nevermind hehe


----------



## London

*@RJtheACPlayer* - This is what you meant right?


Spoiler: clicky



With Outline:





Without Outline:







*@Frjck* - Let me know if something looks off! This was fun to do  
Also, I couldn't copy the exact artists "signature" in because I couldn't render it properly, 
but I put her name in similar text in the corner so the credit it still there.






*@Bellgreen* - WIP.

*@LuckyPinch* - I'll get to it as soon as I'm done with current requests ​


----------



## Frjck

Oh my goodness! It looks amazing! I will be adding it to my sig in a few minutes! I will be sending you a tiny tip! c: Thank you so much!!


----------



## London

Frjck said:


> Oh my goodness! It looks amazing! I will be adding it to my sig in a few minutes! I will be sending you a tiny tip! c: Thank you so much!!



Thank you so much for the tip! <33
Really glad you like it


----------



## Cam1

I did mine without the outline, but idk what RJ'll wanna do


----------



## London

PokeCam420 said:


> I did mine without the outline, but idk what RJ'll wanna do



Yeah, he said he wanted an outline, so that's why I put both with and without- just incase!


----------



## Cam1

Imma order a GFX. Brb once I find a render I wanna use

- - - Post Merge - - -

Type: GFX
Render: boop
Background Image: maybe some kind of gymnasium or something? Idrc
Text: N/A
Color(s): Red, white, 
Size: Default please
Other: Could you do some splatters and smudges(smudges not necessary)?


----------



## London

PokeCam420 said:


> Imma order a GFX. Brb once I find a render I wanna use
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Type: GFX
> Render: boop
> Background Image: maybe some kind of gymnasium or something? Idrc
> Text: N/A
> Color(s): Red, white,
> Size: Default please
> Other: Could you do some splatters and smudges(smudges not necessary)?



Looks good!  I'll see what I can do


----------



## London

Hi my loves!~
All pending requests should be completed by tonight. Sorry for the delay again, it's been a crazy week (I've been up since 4AM today!)
BellGreen's is about 90% done, after that I'll finish up LuckyPinch's edits, and then I'll be working on PokeCam's request 
Thanks for being so patient <3


----------



## London

*@BellGreen* - Hope you like it! 







*@LuckyPinch*


Spoiler: Winnie Added











- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you BellGreen for the tip! <3


----------



## London

*@PokeCam420* - Hope it's okay! I realized I need more practice with smudging so I left it out on this one.




​


----------



## Cam1

I like it


----------



## Fluffs

This is the first time I stepped into the Museum part of the forum... and I discovered amazing stuff. XD Let me know if I'm not clear on anything, this is the first time I've ordered arts.

Type: GFX
Render: click <3
Background Image: BG here
Text: We are all like fireworks... Rising, shining, scattering and finally fading.
Color(s): blue, white, black
Overall Theme: I'm not sure what this is asking for... loneliness? Sadness? o-o
Size: default
Other: For the BG, just use the render to cover up the dragon's head and person, I just want the body for BG. In order to fit the height of the sig, I'd prefer you cut more from the top and less from the bottom to retain the shape of the dragon. Does that make sense? Also, place the text somewhere around his eye/shoulder level.

I hope that's specific enough for you to make it but not TOO specific that it's difficult to work with. ;__;


----------



## JayTrain

Sorry for the wait late responce, yeah that is what I mean... ty, also I prefer the one w/o the outline thank you gor showing me both just in case


----------



## London

Fluffs said:


> This is the first time I stepped into the Museum part of the forum... and I discovered amazing stuff. XD Let me know if I'm not clear on anything, this is the first time I've ordered arts.
> 
> Type: GFX
> Render: click <3
> Background Image: BG here
> Text: We are all like fireworks... Rising, shining, scattering and finally fading.
> Color(s): blue, white, black
> Overall Theme: I'm not sure what this is asking for... loneliness? Sadness? o-o
> Size: default
> Other: For the BG, just use the render to cover up the dragon's head and person, I just want the body for BG. In order to fit the height of the sig, I'd prefer you cut more from the top and less from the bottom to retain the shape of the dragon. Does that make sense? Also, place the text somewhere around his eye/shoulder level.
> 
> I hope that's specific enough for you to make it but not TOO specific that it's difficult to work with. ;__;



This looks good! I'll get started on it this afternoon, but I work tonight and all tomorrow so it might not be complete until tomorrow night/saturday. Hope that's okay


----------



## Fluffs

London said:


> This looks good! I'll get started on it this afternoon, but I work tonight and all tomorrow so it might not be complete until tomorrow night/saturday. Hope that's okay



That's totally fine, thank you! Oh and I want to mention that I want the text to the left of the character.  hope it's not too late!


----------



## London

*@RJtheACPlayer* - Ah I just saw your comment. No problem! 

*@Fluffs* - Hope you like it! ^^


----------



## London

Bump.


----------



## Frjck

Bump!


----------



## ellabella12345

Type: Traditional
Current Villagers: tia, Francine, chrissy, skye, marina, rosie, merengue, molly, sprinkle, pietro
Obtained Dreamies:All of my villagers^
Icon for Obtained Dreamies: like an ice-cream? or silver star?
Shape(s): a cloud
Colors/Theme:Aqua, baby pink
Background: the sky..?

TY!!!! <3


----------



## London

Frjck said:


> Bump!



Thanks! ^^

*@Ellabella12345* - Looks good. I'll work on it tonight


----------



## London

@ellabella12345 - Here it is! Hope you like it. Let me know if I can change anything!



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## ellabella12345

Thankyou so much i love it!!! <3

I CANT THANK YOU ENOUGH <3 <3 <3


----------



## Fluffs

London said:


> *@RJtheACPlayer* - Ah I just saw your comment. No problem!
> 
> *@Fluffs* - Hope you like it! ^^



Thank you!! I LOVE it!  Sending a small tip your way~ I apologize I don't have a lot of TBT bells.


----------



## London

Fluffs said:


> Thank you!! I LOVE it!  Sending a small tip your way~ I apologize I don't have a lot of TBT bells.



Thanks for the tip! <3
I'm so glad you like it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Thankyou so much i love it!!! <3
> 
> I CANT THANK YOU ENOUGH <3 <3 <3



I'm glad you like it!!


----------



## London

BUMP


----------



## Cam1

How much would it cost for me to request a 715x250 bump banner?


----------



## London

Hmm.. 100 tbt? I need to create a better "Special Requests" section.
If you'd like to order one I can do 50 tbt because you'll be the first!


----------



## Cam1

Okey! I will just use the GFX thing. Off to the land of only having 4 TBTB XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Type: GFX
Render: (( Please link me )) http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/089/f/9/hinata_y_ibuki_mioda__render__by_zerosilver100-d6y6u83.png
Background Image: (( Please link me )) A stage of some sort, please 
Text: BUMP
Color(s): Pink, Blue, White
Overall Theme: Anything, really
Size: (( Default is 500 x 150 )) 715x250
Other:

- - - Post Merge - - -

sending 50 TBTB now


----------



## London

Great! Thanks! I will get started right away


----------



## London

*@PokeCam420* - Let me know what you think  
I tried to include some more blue/teal but it ended up looking too over-the-top, and sometimes I think simplicity is nice. 
If there are any changes you'd like don't hesitate to ask <3


----------



## Cam1

London said:


> *@PokeCam420* - Let me know what you think
> I tried to include some more blue/teal but it ended up looking too over-the-top, and sometimes I think simplicity is nice.
> If there are any changes you'd like don't hesitate to ask <3


Could you maybe use a different font? I feel like it's a bit too western.


----------



## London

Yeah sure. Let me see what I can find.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I totally didn't see the western vibe until you pointed it out, lol. This better? I want you to like it.


----------



## Cam1

London said:


> Yeah sure. Let me see what I can find.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I totally didn't see the western vibe until you pointed it out, lol. This better? I want you to like it.


I love it now! The western thing was the only thing I didn't like too much XD


----------



## London

PokeCam420 said:


> I love it now! The western thing was the only thing I didn't like too much XD



Great! Haha, yeah. Like I said I didn't see it until you mentioned it, now I can't get the western thing outta my head


----------



## London




----------



## London




----------



## Aradai

Hi hi London! Woah, your shop has grown! I'm in need of a little help. I'd like a little "Rules" banner for my future shop, so I came to you! 

*Type:* Typography
*Text:* "Rules"
*Font:* [x]
*Background Image:* [x]
*Text Outline:* (( Yes/*No* ))
*Preferred Size:* 300x200.
*Other:* (( i.e. Add a graphic )) Nope, that's it, thanks!


----------



## London

Sparkanine said:


> Hi hi London! Woah, your shop has grown! I'm in need of a little help. I'd like a little "Rules" banner for my future shop, so I came to you!
> 
> *Type:* Typography
> *Text:* "Rules"
> *Font:* [x]
> *Background Image:* [x]
> *Text Outline:* (( Yes/*No* ))
> *Preferred Size:* 300x200.
> *Other:* (( i.e. Add a graphic )) Nope, that's it, thanks!



Yay, thanks! I'll get started on this soon <3


----------



## Axeler137

*Type*: Typography
*Text*: Completed Requests
*Font*: Guardians of the Galaxy
*Background Image*: http://pictsaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/black-and-blue-background.jpg
*Text Outline*: (( Yes/No )) Whatever you think is better
*Preferred Size*: ???x200 (Scaled evenly with height 200px)
*Other*: (( i.e. Add a graphic )) do you mind adding "by: London" somewhere in the bottom? 

Thaaaaanks gurl


----------



## starlark

Hi again!
This is a question but I'd love to know, what would you charge for an Etsy & Twitter banner?


----------



## London

starlark said:


> Hi again!
> This is a question but I'd love to know, what would you charge for an Etsy & Twitter banner?



Hey! 
So Etsy banners are 760 x 100 and Twitter banners are 1500 x 500. I could do the Etsy one for 75 tbt and the Twitter one for about 200 tbt, just because it's so big 
Let me know if you'd like one or both! I love doing new things.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Axeler137 said:


> *Type*: Typography
> *Text*: Completed Requests
> *Font*: Guardians of the Galaxy
> *Background Image*: http://pictsaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/black-and-blue-background.jpg
> *Text Outline*: (( Yes/No )) Whatever you think is better
> *Preferred Size*: ???x200 (Scaled evenly with height 200px)
> *Other*: (( i.e. Add a graphic )) do you mind adding "by: London" somewhere in the bottom?
> 
> Thaaaaanks gurl



Thanks for your order bb! 
I'll be working on Spark's and yours tonight and tomorrow. I just got home from work, so I don't know how much longer I can stay awake for xD


----------



## London

*@Fluffs*
Your tag resized to 500 x 140





*@Sparkanine*
Sorry for the wait! I know you wanted it 300x200, but it looks stretched and weird.
I gave you a few ones to choose from, though! Let me know if there's anything you want changed 


Spoiler: clicky



300x200:




300x125:




300x125 - transparent clouds:







*@Axeler*
Hope they're okay! Couldn't fit it on one line and keep the 200 height.
Let me know if I can change anything 


Spoiler: clicky



600x200:




600x200 - blue outlining:




500x200:




500x200 - blue outlining:


----------



## starlark

Could you create an order form for the Etsy banner please? Or shall I just use an existing one? xD


----------



## Axeler137

London said:


> *@Fluffs*
> Your tag resized to 500 x 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Sparkanine*
> Sorry for the wait! I know you wanted it 300x200, but it looks stretched and weird.
> I gave you a few ones to choose from, though! Let me know if there's anything you want changed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 300x200:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300x125:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300x125 - transparent clouds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Axeler*
> Hope they're okay! Couldn't fit it on one line and keep the 200 height.
> Let me know if I can change anything
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 600x200:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600x200 - blue outlining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500x200:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500x200 - blue outlining:



Ooooooo this look great! Thanks a lot!


----------



## London

starlark said:


> Could you create an order form for the Etsy banner please? Or shall I just use an existing one? xD



Yeah! If you wouldn't mind filling this out 

Render/graphics(if any):
Background:
Text:
Colours: 
Overall theme:
What kind of stuff are you selling?
Additional info:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Axeler137 said:


> Ooooooo this look great! Thanks a lot!



Glad you like it


----------



## Aradai

London said:


> *@Fluffs*
> Your tag resized to 500 x 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Sparkanine*
> Sorry for the wait! I know you wanted it 300x200, but it looks stretched and weird.
> I gave you a few ones to choose from, though! Let me know if there's anything you want changed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 300x200:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300x125:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300x125 - transparent clouds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Axeler*
> Hope they're okay! Couldn't fit it on one line and keep the 200 height.
> Let me know if I can change anything
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 600x200:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600x200 - blue outlining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500x200:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500x200 - blue outlining:



ahh thanks London! You're a dear!


----------



## starlark

thank you! :3 sending TBT now!



Spoiler: order



Render/graphics(if any):  x
Background: could you find me one please? anything vintage to do with a forest, just pm me the ones you find 
Text: fawnie dreams (fawnie on top, dreams on bottom :3)
Colours: dusty rose, brass, brown
Overall theme: grungy forest, bohemian etc
What kind of stuff are you selling?: hand crafted stuff (temporary tattoos mostly)
Additional info: could you maybe fit in two social media icons
these ones please (twitter, tumblr)


----------



## London

starlark said:


> thank you! :3 sending TBT now!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: order
> 
> 
> 
> Render/graphics(if any):  x
> Background: could you find me one please? anything vintage to do with a forest, just pm me the ones you find
> Text: fawnie dreams (fawnie on top, dreams on bottom :3)
> Colours: dusty rose, brass, brown
> Overall theme: grungy forest, bohemian etc
> What kind of stuff are you selling?: hand crafted stuff (temporary tattoos mostly)
> Additional info: could you maybe fit in two social media icons
> these ones please (twitter, tumblr)



Looks good! I have to pop out for a bit, but I'll be back soon and I'll get started on it asap. 
I'll PM you with all the WIP's too  
Thanks for ordering!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> ahh thanks London! You're a dear!



Anytime love


----------



## Fluffs

Thank you for the resize! <3


----------



## London

Fluffs said:


> Thank you for the resize! <3



Aw, anytime! Thank you so much for the tip! You didn't have to <33


----------



## Frjck

Bump! hopefully, this is ok. The thread has been inactive for a few days


----------



## London

Frjck said:


> Bump! hopefully, this is ok. The thread has been inactive for a few days



Thanks <3
Yeah, I apologize I haven't been on here much. The retail store I work at is undergoing renovation, so I've been working CRAZY hours... like so crazy I barely have time to eat/sleep/shower in-between shifts.
I'm open to new requests but I won't be able to get to them until thursday and/or until I'm finished with starlark's etsy banner.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Hi- do you mind if I make a request, please?

Type: Traditional
Current Villagers: Kyle, Pierce, Mallary, Caroline, Vladimir, Victoria, Deli, Erik, Pashmina and Portia 
Obtained Dreamies: All of my villagers are dreamies.
Icon for Obtained Dreamies: (( Optional ))
Shape(s): I kind of like the look of that last rhombus-shaped example. Do you mind if I get that design, please?
Colors/Theme:
Background: If at all possible, could I get a background of clouds, please?
Other: Do you mind if you include the text 'Mayor Earth of Labryth' above it, please?

Also, if you don't mind me asking- what is it you mean by Colors/theme? Sorry, I'm just kind of new to this, so I'm not really sure...


----------



## London

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Hi- do you mind if I make a request, please?
> 
> Type: Traditional
> Current Villagers: Kyle, Pierce, Mallary, Caroline, Vladimir, Victoria, Deli, Erik, Pashmina and Portia
> Obtained Dreamies: All of my villagers are dreamies.
> Icon for Obtained Dreamies: (( Optional ))
> Shape(s): I kind of like the look of that last rhombus-shaped example. Do you mind if I get that design, please?
> Colors/Theme:
> Background: If at all possible, could I get a background of clouds, please?
> Other: Do you mind if you include the text 'Mayor Earth of Labryth' above it, please?
> 
> Also, if you don't mind me asking- what is it you mean by Colors/theme? Sorry, I'm just kind of new to this, so I'm not really sure...



I always like requests! 
Well, the theme portion of the form helps me understand what direction to go in. For example, some people want something super girly and princess-themed, so I know to use pinks and purples. 
You can leave the theme blank if you want... but I'd like to know what kinds of colours you'd want for the font, please! 
Other than that, your request looks good!


----------



## Kat Von Yuki

Ahh, you make such amazing stuff! I'd love to make a request, if that's alright! (I don't wanna bother you if you're busy though! ;-;

Type: Traditional
Current Villagers: Tex, Stitches, Ken, Gayle, Coco, Tangy, Klaus, Chief, Ribbot, Shep
Obtained Dreamies: Stitches, Coco, Klaus, Chief
Icon for Obtained Dreamies: Maybe a little twinkly star thing? Whatever you think will look nice!
Shape(s): Something cool, I trust your judgement! 
Colors/Theme: Black and white and lots of pretty shades of purple! <3 
Background: Maybe this, please?
Other: If it could say somewhere 'Mayor Avira of Lunavale', that'd be awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

London said:


> I always like requests!
> Well, the theme portion of the form helps me understand what direction to go in. For example, some people want something super girly and princess-themed, so I know to use pinks and purples.
> You can leave the theme blank if you want... but I'd like to know what kinds of colours you'd want for the font, please!
> Other than that, your request looks good!



Okay, thank you very much! I'll repost the form:

Type: Traditional
Current Villagers: Kyle, Pierce, Mallary, Caroline, Vladimir, Victoria, Deli, Erik, Pashmina and Portia 
Obtained Dreamies: All of my villagers are dreamies.
Icon for Obtained Dreamies: (( Optional ))
Shape(s): I kind of like the look of that last rhombus-shaped example. Do you mind if I get that design, please?
Colors/Theme: Orange, please.
Background: If at all possible, could I get a background of clouds, please?
Other: Do you mind if you include the text 'Mayor Earth of Labryth' above it, please?


----------



## London

Kat Von Yuki said:


> Ahh, you make such amazing stuff! I'd love to make a request, if that's alright! (I don't wanna bother you if you're busy though! ;-;
> 
> Type: Traditional
> Current Villagers: Tex, Stitches, Ken, Gayle, Coco, Tangy, Klaus, Chief, Ribbot, Shep
> Obtained Dreamies: Stitches, Coco, Klaus, Chief
> Icon for Obtained Dreamies: Maybe a little twinkly star thing? Whatever you think will look nice!
> Shape(s): Something cool, I trust your judgement!
> Colors/Theme: Black and white and lots of pretty shades of purple! <3
> Background: Maybe this, please?
> Other: If it could say somewhere 'Mayor Avira of Lunavale', that'd be awesome! Thanks so much!



Looks good! Thanks for ordering  I'll get to it as soon as I can! 
I only have a couple more days of these crazy shifts, so I should be able to catch up on requests soon ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Okay, thank you very much! I'll repost the form:
> 
> Type: Traditional
> Current Villagers: Kyle, Pierce, Mallary, Caroline, Vladimir, Victoria, Deli, Erik, Pashmina and Portia
> Obtained Dreamies: All of my villagers are dreamies.
> Icon for Obtained Dreamies: (( Optional ))
> Shape(s): I kind of like the look of that last rhombus-shaped example. Do you mind if I get that design, please?
> Colors/Theme: Orange, please.
> Background: If at all possible, could I get a background of clouds, please?
> Other: Do you mind if you include the text 'Mayor Earth of Labryth' above it, please?



Looks great!  Thanks. 

----------------------------

I'll let you all know by VM when it's ready


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Okay, thank you very much! Looking forward to it! ^_^


----------



## Frjck

London said:


> Thanks <3
> Yeah, I apologize I haven't been on here much. The retail store I work at is undergoing renovation, so I've been working CRAZY hours... like so crazy I barely have time to eat/sleep/shower in-between shifts.
> I'm open to new requests but I won't be able to get to them until thursday and/or until I'm finished with starlark's etsy banner.



Oh I completely understand! I am sponge and school is soaking me wet with homework, stress, and studying! I hope the stress doesnt too harsh! Do anything you have to, to remain calm  Don't get too overwhlemed! Anways, bumpies. x)


----------



## cherriielle

I'd like a request!

Type: GFX
Render: Click!
Background Image: Click!
Text: If you are crying, fight against it! If your regretting, walk forward! Only complaining on your misfourtune, you're nothing but a common pig!
(If it's too long let me know!)
Color(s): Blue/Grey
Overall Theme: Dark, "wispy" (idk)
Size: 500 x 150
Other: Nothing! 

Thanks!


----------



## London

xCherryskyx said:


> I'd like a request!
> 
> Type: GFX
> Render: Click!
> Background Image: Click!
> Text: If you are crying, fight against it! If your regretting, walk forward! Only complaining on your misfourtune, you're nothing but a common pig!
> (If it's too long let me know!)
> Color(s): Blue/Grey
> Overall Theme: Dark, "wispy" (idk)
> Size: 500 x 150
> Other: Nothing!
> 
> Thanks!



For some reason the link to the render isn't working for me. Could you link me to another one?


----------



## cherriielle

London said:


> For some reason the link to the render isn't working for me. Could you link me to another one?



Sorry about that, here you go....CLICK


----------



## London

xCherryskyx said:


> Sorry about that, here you go....CLICK



Great, thanks!


Looking to complete most of these today!


----------



## London

*@starlark* - Couldn't work with the social media icons you wanted.
They weren't rendered and blended too much with the background. 
But I found an alternative. Let me know what you think, and if you'd like any changes 



Spoiler: starlark's etsy banner



font #1:





font #2:







*@Everyone else* - WIP!​


----------



## starlark

agh OMG I love it! would it be possible to put two links to the left of the icons? I'm setting up the pages right now, I'll PM you when I have 
I think I prefer the first one tbh but they're both lovely! Thanks so much


----------



## London

starlark said:


> agh OMG I love it! would it be possible to put two links to the left of the icons? I'm setting up the pages right now, I'll PM you when I have
> I think I prefer the first one tbh but they're both lovely! Thanks so much



Yes I can do that! I like the first one too  Just included the second because I wasn't sure if you'd like the font lol.
Let me know when you have the links


----------



## London

*@Earth Wolf-Howl* - Thanks for being so patient! Let me know if there's anything I can change for ya 



Spoiler: Earth Wolf-Howl's Traditional siggy



I cropped as much white space as I could for you so the dimensions come to 465 x 206, incase you were interested!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

That's okay, thanks!

Sorry for having to point this out, but... You accidentally put an N in Labryth. Could you change that, please? Otherwise, it looks excellent!


----------



## London

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> That's okay, thanks!
> 
> Sorry for having to point this out, but... You accidentally put an N in Labryth. Could you change that, please? Otherwise, it looks excellent!



My apologies. I could have sworn I copied and pasted it, but I guess I didn't. Sorry about that!



Spoiler: Spell-checked :D


----------



## London

*@Kat Von Yuki* - Here you go! Thanks for waiting 
I, uh, made you two XD I had fun with it and wanted to try something a bit different.
Feel free to use whichever one you want, or let me know if there's any changes! 



Spoiler: Kat Von Yuki's purple sig



Raincloud:




Feathers:


----------



## Kat Von Yuki

OH MY GOODNESS.
It's gorgeous! Look how cute everyone is! Even the villagers I don't particularly care for! 
Ahhh, I love it, thank you so much! <3 I gotta go change my signature right this instant.​


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

London said:


> My apologies. I could have sworn I copied and pasted it, but I guess I didn't. Sorry about that!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spell-checked :D



Thanks! And it's no problem- it's an easy enough mistake.


----------



## London

*@xCherryskyx* - Thanks for waiting! 
Let me know what you think and if there's any changes you'd like


----------



## cherriielle

London said:


> *@xCherryskyx* - Thanks for waiting!
> 
> Let me know what you think and if there's any changes you'd like



I love it!! Thanks so much! <3


----------



## London

xCherryskyx said:


> I love it!! Thanks so much! <3



Glad you like it!


----------



## starlark

Heyo! I'm having severe issues with my page setups sorry q-q could I ask to take the twitter one off please? Thank you ^^
If it's possible, could you create me a watermark saying Ruff? I just need something to put on my art and stuff so it doesn't get stolen haha~
Make it as fun as you want! I just want it to look individual and hard to recreate  maybe a star incorporated in there or something? Idk, it's up to you!


----------



## London

starlark said:


> Heyo! I'm having severe issues with my page setups sorry q-q could I ask to take the twitter one off please? Thank you ^^
> If it's possible, could you create me a watermark saying Ruff? I just need something to put on my art and stuff so it doesn't get stolen haha~
> Make it as fun as you want! I just want it to look individual and hard to recreate  maybe a star incorporated in there or something? Idk, it's up to you!



I can do both of those for ya! 
I'll get started on it soon


----------



## Stepheroo

OMG WOAH YOU HAVE IMPROVED WOW GJ


----------



## London

Stepheroo said:


> OMG WOAH YOU HAVE IMPROVED WOW GJ



Aw thanks love <3
idk tho haha.... my shop has cobwebs!


----------



## Stepheroo

London said:


> Aw thanks love <3
> idk tho haha.... my shop has cobwebs!



I've been gone 5ever and I had this thread subscribed so I just came to check things ouuutttt


----------



## Kat Von Yuki

Is this shop still open?  I'd love to have my signature picture updated.​


----------

